# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الجمعه 12 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباحكم رضا وطاعة للرحمن

صباح مشرق بنور محمد وآل محمد


حالة الطقس لليوم

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الجمعة 12/3/1431  الموافق 26/02/2010

تتهيأ الفرصة بإذن الله تعالى لهطول أمطار قد تكون  رعديةعلى مناطق شمال المملكة تمتد لتشمل مناطق غرب المملكة خاصةً المناطق الواقعة  بين ( الوجه وينبع ) وكذلك أجزاء من ( منطقة مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة ) في حين  تنشط الرياح السطحية على مناطق شمال ووسط وغرب المملكة مثيرة للأتربة والغبار قد  تتحول إل عواصف ترابية خاصةً على المناطق الواقعة بين ( حائل ، القصيم ، الرياض  ورفحا وحفرالباطن ) تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية حيث تصل أقل من كيلو متر واحد .  كذالك لا يستبعد تكون السحب الركامية الممطرة في فترة مابعد الظهيرة على مرتفعات  الباحة وعسير والطائف .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية إلى شمالية غربية على الجزئين  الشمالي والأوسط في حين تكون جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 15 –  40 كم/ساعة في حين تصل سرعتها إلى أكثر من 45 كم/ساعة على الجزء الأوسط.
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين  .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج مائج أحياناً.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شرقية إلى جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و24دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 82  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيهات ..   30 من «ذوي الاحتياجات» يشاركون في «سباق  جري خيري»




يشارك أكثر من 30 لاعباً من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، في «سباق الجري الخيري 15»،  الذي ينطلق في الثاني من شهر ربيع الثاني المقبل، في كورنيش مدينة الخبر. وينتمي  اللاعبون إلى لجنة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة التابعة إلى جمعية «سيهات للخدمات  الاجتماعية».

وخصص ريع السباق لدعم العمل التطوعي في المنطقة الشرقية. وتشارك الجمعية بأكثر  من 30 لاعباً، وبعض من كبار السن الذين ترعاهم الجمعية، من داخل وخارج المجمع الصحي  الاجتماعي، التابع لجمعية سيهات للخدمات الاجتماعية.

إلي ذلك، استقبل مركز «داركوف السعودية» الصحي، أول من أمس، المريض رقم ألف، بعد  مضى ستة أشهر على افتتاحه في العام الماضي. وأطلقت الجمعية مشروع المجمع الصحي،  الذي يُعنى في أمراض الجهاز العظمي والعضلي والعصبي، وأمراض جهاز الأوعية الدموية،  وما ينتج عنها من جلطات وحالات شلل. وبدأ المشروع، الذي أسسته «الشركة التشيكية  السعودية الطبية»، في تقديم خدماته الطبية واستقبال المرضى، في مطلع شهر رمضان  الماضي. وتقدر الطاقة الاستيعابية الأولية للمشروع بـ 250 مريضاً يومياً، في ظل  وجود كادر طبي تشيكي متخصص، إلى جانب التجهيزات الطبية الخاصة والتي تم استيرادها  من التشيك. ويتضمن المجمع أقساماً عدة، تتمثل في «قسم العلاج بالماء»، و»العلاج  بالحرارة»، و»الكهرباء»، و»العلاج بالليزر»، و»الحركة»، وقسم «العلاج بثاني أكسيد  الكربون».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف: «البلدية» تُطلق مشاريع لـ«تخضير»  المحافظة

 

على رغم ما تتمتع به محافظة القطيف من رقعة زراعية كبيرة، إلا أن الحدائق  والواجهات البحرية المزروعة تُعد مُتنفسا كبيراً لسكان المحافظة وزوارها. وبلغت  مساحة المسطحات الخضراء فيها حتى نهاية العام الماضي 1.3 مليون متر مربع. وقال رئيس  بلدية القطيف المهندس خالد الدوسري: «تم إنشاء 74 حديقة بكلفة تفوق 28 مليون ريال،  موزعة على مدن المحافظة وقراها»، مشيراً إلى أن البلدية حرصت على أن تكون هذه  الحدائق «نموذجية، وتحوي ألعابًا ترفيهية للأطفال، وكراسي للاستراحة. كما تضمنت  جميع الاحتياجات، من الأشجار وشبكات ري رئيسة، إضافة إلى 679 كرسي للجلوس، و90 لعبة  أطفال. فيما تم حفر 53 بئراً، ونحو ثمان مظلات ألعاب للأطفال، وستة ملاعب كرة قدم،  وزرع 160 كيلومتراً من الأشجار على امتداد الشوارع».
 وأضاف الدوسري «ركزنا على إعادة تأهيل وإصلاح التلفيات في عدد من الحدائق،  وإعادة تأهيل حديقة دارين بجهود ذاتية، وحديقتين في كل من أحياء الخامسة والفتح  والإسكان»، مشيراً إلى أن العمل «جار على إكمال تنفيذ حديقة الملاحة، التي مساحتها  6400 متر مربع، وكذلك حديقة الجوهرة في سنابس، ومساحتها 3355 مترًا مربعًا، وحديقة  في القديح مساحتها 1111 مترًا مربعًا، وحديقة أبو معن ومساحتها 2080 مترًا مربعًا،  وحديقة العوامية ومساحتها 1800 متر مربع. فيما تم الانتهاء من تنفيذ حدائق أحياء  البستان، والرضا، وشرق المنتزه، ومثلث مدينة العمال، وأم الساهك.
 وذكر أنه «يجري العمل على إكمال مشروع ساحات البلدية في القطيف، إذ تم الانتهاء  من تنفيذ الكميات المعتمدة للمشروع بالكامل، مع زيادة في رقعة الزراعة بطول 350  مترًا طوليًا، وكذلك زراعة 943 من أشجار «كونوكاربس» و»الالتزما»، في كامل المنطقة  من المزروعات الجديدة، واستبدال التالف وزراعة أشجار النخيل البلدي. كما تم زراعة  ما يفوق 2.1 زهرة منوعة ومختلفة الألوان، في كل شوارع مدن وقرى المحافظة، إلى جانب  تركيب شبكة ري أوتوماتيكية للأشجار والنخيل والمسطحات الخضراء، في بعض الشوارع  الرئيسة والحدائق العامة، بطول 14820 متراً طولياً كخطوط رئيسة وفرعية. كذلك تم  تركيب 14 مجموعة من مجاميع ألعاب الأطفال الكبيرة والصغيرة في عدد من الحدائق،  وثماني مظلات في حدائق عامة وواجهات بحرية».
 وأبان أن البلدية «قامت بإصلاح وصيانة ودهان أسوار الحدائق العامة، ودورات  المياه في كورنيش القطيف وسيهات، وحدائق عامة، وإصلاح الإنارة والسباكة. كما تم  افتتاح دورات المياه الجديدة في منتزه سيهات، إضافة إلى افتتاح دورات المياه  الجديدة في حديقة الخزامي في عنك»، مبيناً أن البلدية «قامت بأعمال حفر وصيانة  الآبار، وتعميقها، وتركيب مضخات جديدة، أو استبدال مضخات المياه التالفة، إلى جانب  تركيب 140 كرسي جلوس خرساني في كل حدائق وكورنيشات المحافظة، وصيانة الموجود منها  في المواقع المختلفة التي تحتاج إلى صيانة». وبين أن البلدية قامت خلال العام  الماضي «بصيانة وتشجير وزراعة مسطحات في عدد من المباني والمدارس الحكومية».
 وحول الواجهات البحرية، قال الدوسري: «إن المحافظة تتميز بالحدائق والميادين  والمسطحات الخضراء القريبة من الواجهات البحرية، التي تُعد اكبر معالم ترفيهية في  المحافظة، فهي المتنفس الحيوي لأهلها وللقادمين للسياحة فيها. وتشمل الواجهة  البحرية في كل من القطيف وسيهات ودارين وسنابس والزور. وتتوفر في هذه الواجهات  البحرية الخدمات كافة، إلى جانب المسطحات الخضراء وأشجار النخيل وألعاب  الأطفال».
 وعن ميادين المحافظة، أوضح أن هناك «ميدان طريق الخليج، الذي يخدم القادمين من  مدينة القطيف، وصولاً إلى الدمام. ويتميز بسهولة حركة السير وطريقة الوصول إلى  كورنيشي سيهات والدمام، إضافة إلى أحياء كل من المنتزه، والغدير، ويربط الطريق في  الشارع الـ15 الذي يؤدي إلى طريق الجبيل السريع»، مشيراً إلى أن هذا المشروع من ضمن  مشروعات الطرق الرابطة في القطيف، التي يقدر كلفتها بتسعة ملايين ريال. ويعد  المشروع في مرحلته الأولى، وتنفيذ هذا الجزء سيمتد إلى عنك. كما سيتم فيه إعادة  تهيئة المسطحات الخضراء، وتركيب أعمدة إنارة جديدة فيه. ويتميز المشروع بمواقف  سيارات على جانبي الطريق، ووسائل السلامة المرورية، واللوحات الإرشادية، وشبكة  لتصريف مياه الأمطار على طوله. كما تضم المحافظة ميدان القطيف، وسعت البلدية لتنفيذ  هذا المشروع الحيوي، الذي أسهم في إيجاد متنفس للمواطن. وقد تحول حالياً، إلى شكل  لائق وجميل يريح الناظر إليه. واستطاعت البلدية أن توفر مناطق استثمارية في الموقع،  وكذلك مواقف سيارات، وأماكن جلسات ومظلات ومسطحات خضراء ونخيل ومشايات، يمكن  استخدامها كمضامير مشي. كما يحوي الميدان بوابة ذات ثلاثة أبراج، و10 مظلات كبيرة،  ومسطحات خضراء بمساحة 12 ألف متر مربع، و141 عمود إنارة، و542 كشاف إضاءة».







> وحديقة  في القديح مساحتها 1111 مترًا مربعًا 
>  وحديقة العوامية ومساحتها 1800 متر مربع.



ووين هذول  :bigsmile:  خبري انو مافي حدائق  لا بالقديح ولا بالعواميه 
أخاف بس يقصدوا  حديقة الناصرة  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الغبار يواصل ضرب الشرقية حتى الغد





شــهدت المنطقة الشـــرقية خلال الـــيومين الماضيين ومعظم عموم  المملكة رياحا نشطة مثيرة للغبار والاتربة، خاصة على طول القطاعين الشرقي والغربي  حدّت من مدى الرؤية الافقية تحوّلت الى عواصف ترابية على شمال غرب المملكة، وقالت  مصادر فلكية ان الرياح ستكون سطحية في البحر الأحمر جنوبية غربية الى جنوبية بسرعة  15-40 كم/ ساعة وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى متر ونصف المتر، يصل الى مترين على الجزء  الجنوبي وحالـة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج مائج فترة الظهيرة، أما في الخليج  العربي فستكون الرياح السطحية شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ ساعة وارتفاع الموج من  متر إلى متر ونصف المتر، وحالـة البحر خفيف الى متوسط الموج. من جهة اخرى نشطت  أقسام الطوارئ في مستشفيات الشرقية أمس بفعل الغبار ومراجعي الربو وكان معظمهم من  الاطفال، ولم يجذب الكورنيش عددا كبيرا من الزوار خاصة مع نهاية الاسبوع حتى تستمر  الموجة الغبارية على المنطقة الشرقية.
وعلى صعيد ذي صلة ارتفعت أسعار الاسماك  لامتناع الصيادين من نزول الخليج خوفا من مخاطر الغرق لارتفاع الموج وقلة الرؤية  الافقية، كما شهدت الاسواق ليلا حركة قليلة بسبب الغبار العالق في الجو وإن ارتفعت  درجات الحرارة قليلا، ويتوقع خبراء الطقس استمرار الموجة حتى الغد "السبت" محذرين  من موسم "نجم العقارب" حيث لا استقرار في الاجواء لعدة أيام حتى تسقط الامطار فتغسل  الاجواء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انطلاق المسـيرة الإعلامية لملتقى الخـبر بتوزيع50 ألف جـائزة





نظم المكتب التعاوني للدعوة والارشاد وتوعية الجاليات بمحافظة  الخبر أمس الاول مسيرة اعلامية لملتقى شباب الخبر4 برعاية رئيس محكمة الخبر الدكتور  صالح اليوسف الذي اشار إلى ان المسيرة الاعلامية تستمرة ثلاثة ايام متضمنة توزيع 50  الف جائزة بمشاركة عدة جهات من شرطة محافظة الخبر والمرور والهلال الاحمر والدفاع  المدني حيث انطلقت المسيرة الاعلامية والاعلانات الخاصة بالملتقى من مقر المكتب  التعاوني مرورا بمحافظة الخبر وشاطئ نصف القمر والعزيزية.
وأوضح اليوسف أن  الملتقى سينطلق الاربعاء المقبل لمدة 10 ايام على الواجهة البحرية بالخبر مبينا ان  الملتقى يستهدف فئة الشباب كونهم رجال المستقبل خاصة ان عددهم في محافظة الخبر  تجاوز 70 ألف شاب مبينا أنه يركز على التوعية والتحذير من اخطار التدخين والمخدرات  والارهاب والتركيز على تعديل سلوكيات بعض الشباب الدارجة وتفعيل ثقافة الحوار  وتصحيح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة من افكار هدامة أو سلوكيات منحرفة بالاضافة للخيمة  النسائية التي تتضمن عدة انشطة ومفاجآت لهذه السنة وتفعيل الدور النسوي في الدعوة  الى الله مشيرا الى ان 450 متطوعا يشاركون في الملتقى و200 فتاة حيث تم الاستعداد  للملتقى منذ اربعة اشهر.
كما ذكر المدير التنفيذي لملتقى شباب الخبر الرابع  عبدالله الرشيد انه تم التنويع في الانشطة والبرامج لهذه السنة، حيث تم التعاون مع  تسع جهات حكومية: الكلية التقنية بالدمام والمنتدى الشعبي بالمنطقة الشرقية وشركة  ارامكو وحرس الحدود وجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وجمعية تحفيظ القرآن الكريم  والندوة العالمية للشباب الاسلامي وإدارة التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية وامارة  المنطقة الشرقية.
واضاف الرشيد انه تم عمل مسابقة شاعر الدعوة على غرار شاعر  المليون لهذه السنة بالتعاون مع المنتدى الشعبي بالمنطقة الشرقية وأشاد الرشيد  بتنسيق الملتقى مع أكثر من 34 شركة عالمية للنقل المباشر لفعاليات الملتقى عبر  القنوات الفضائية حيث ان الملتقى مجهّز لاستقطاب 15.000 الف شخص يوميا من الشباب  والفتيات وذويهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفوى ..  تجاوز خاطئ يتسبب في حادث على حدود صفوى بطريق الدمام / الجبيل




أنقذت العناية الإلهية شخصين بعد ان تسبب تجاوز من أقصى اليمين  على الطريق السريع بين الجبيل والدمام بالقرب من مدينة صفوى بوقوع حادث بين  مركبتين.
ويقول شهود العيان ان سائقا سعوديا بسيارة صغيرة كان مسرعاً قد تجاوز  بسرعة زائدة وقد وصل للطريق الترابي في أقصى اليمين وكانت هناك شاحنة من نوع دينا  تتبع أحد المخابز المعروفة يقودها شخص من الجنسية الآسيوية تسير في الطريق الأوسط و  تسبب التجاوز الخاطئ والرمل المتواجد في أقصى اليمين لانحراف سيارة المواطن  والاصطدام بالمركبة التابعة للمخبز ما تسبب في دفع المركبة للحاجز الاسمنتي وتجاوزه  لتتوسط في الجزيرة المتوسطة للشارعين وقد اصطدمت بعمود إنارة هشم الصندوق المتواجد  عليها وتناثر ما بداخلها ، وتم نقل المصابين الى مستشفى القطيف المركزي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إطلاق برنامج «ابتسم» في 80 متوسطة وثانوية في الأحساء غداً





تنطلق صباح غد في نحو 80 مدرسة متوسطة وثانوية للبنين في مدن وقرى  محافظة الأحساء نشاطات المرحلة الثالثة لبرنامج التربية السياحية المدرسية "ابتسم"،  الذي تنظمه الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار بالتعاون مع وزارة التربية  والتعليم.
وأوضح مدير إدارة النشاط الطلابي في الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم  للبنين في الأحساء يوسف بن عبداللطيف الملحم أن البرنامج في مرحلته الثالثة، يستهدف  تدريب 3450 طالباً، من خلال 115 دورة تدريبية، بواقع 30 طالباً في كل دورة، ويتولى  تدريب هؤلاء الطلاب 45 مدرباً من معلمي مدارس الأحساء، خضعوا لتدريبات مكثفة في  مجال السياحة ومفهومها وأنماطها، كما يشتمل البرنامج على زيارات ميدانية لمجموعة من  المعالم السياحية والتراثية في المحافظة، من بينها: منتزه الأحساء الوطني، وعيون  الأحساء، وجبل القارة، ومتحف الأحساء، ومنتزه جواثا، وقصرا إبراهيم وصاهود  الأثريين، وسوق القيصرية الأثري، وحديقة الحيوانات في الطرف، ومدن الألعاب  الترفيهية. 
وأشار الملحم إلى أنه بنهاية هذه الدورة التدريبية الثالثة من  المشروع تكون الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم للبنين في الأحساء بالتعاون مع  الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار، قد استكملت تدريب- خلال المراحل الثلاث- أكثر من 12  ألف طالب في الأحساء يمثلون مختلف المراحل الدراسية، لافتاً إلى أن البرنامج حقق  نجاحات كبيرة ونقلة نوعية لدى الكثير من أفراد المجتمع في مفهوم السياحة من خلال  فكرته، التي تنطلق من نشر ثقافة سياحية قيّمة وتحقيق تربية سياحية هادفة في  المجتمع، وتحديد نقاط الالتقاء المشترك بين مفهومي السياحة والتربية، وتهدف إلى  تعزيز الانتماء والولاء الوطني من خلال استشعار أهمية المكتسبات الوطنية والاعتزاز  بالمقومات السياحية ومظاهر الحضارة والأماكن التاريخية في المملكة والمحافظة عليها  وتعميق مفاهيم التربية السياحية الهادفة لدى أفراد المجتمع وغرس ثقافة العمل  السياحي لدى النشء. وأضاف أن الدورة تنفذ في الفترة الصباحية بواقع 6 ساعات في يوم  تدريبي، مع الاستفادة من مراكز مصادر التعلم، واستعراض الحقيبة التدريبية والوسائط  المصاحبة للطالب في محيط المدرسة، كما سيتم توزيع حقيبة لكل طالب تحتوي على الكتيب  التعليمي، وكتيب الدليل السياحي، والهدية السياحية، والخريطة السياحية، بجانب زيارة  الأماكن السياحية، ومنح الطلاب المشاركون شهادة حضور دورة في نهاية البرنامج  التدريبي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التشديد على منسوبي التربيـة والتعـليم بعدم التنازل عن حقهم عند  الاعـتداء عليهم


شددت وزارة الداخلية ممثلة في إمارة المنطقة الشرقية على منسوبي  وزارة التربية والتعليم من مديري المدارس والمعلمين ومن في حكمهم بعدم قبول التنازل  في حالة تعرّضهم للاعتداء من قبل الطلبة وأولياء أمورهم، وكذلك منسوبو وزارة الصحة  وما يتعرضون له من اعتداءات أثناء عملهم. وبيّنت الإمارة في خطابها والذي وجّهته  إلى مديري إدارة التربية والتعليم والشؤون الصحية، وتلقت "اليوم" نسخة منه، ضرورة  أخذ التعهّدات المشددة على كل من يتقدم بشكوى بعد تعرّضه للاعتداء بعدم التنازل  مهما كانت الأسباب.أشارت الإمارة في خطابها إلى أن تشديدها ورفضها قبول تنازل  المتعرضين للاعتداء بعد إجراءات التحقيق في الموضوع نظراً للضغوط الخارجية يكون فيه  إضاعة لجهد جهات التحقيق وإشغالهم عن القيام بأعمال أخرى وكذلك إفلات المعتدين من  العقوبة الرادعة. كما بيّنت أن إصرار المعتدى عليه بعدم التنازل تمهيداً لمحاسبة  المعتدين فيه رد لهم ولمن يقدم على مثل عملهم.
جاء ذلك بعدما انتشرت مؤخراً  ظاهرة الاعتداءات على منسوبي التربية والتعليم من قبل الطلبة وأولياء أمورهم جراء  بعض المواقف والاختلاف في وجهات النظر، والتي شكلت مصدر إزعاج قوي للجهات الأمنية  والتي تبذل قصارى جهدها في القبض على هؤلاء المعتدين والتعرّف على الأسباب الحقيقية  وراء ذلك، وبعد أن تأخذ القضية طريقها يقوم المعتدى عليه من المديرين او المعلمين  أو من في حكمهم بالتنازل عن حقه، مما يضع الجهات الأمينة وإمارات المناطق  والمحافظات في حرج شديد مع هؤلاء المعتدين الذين تم التنازل عنهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مكه المكرمه .. طالب يطعن زميله في مدرسة ثانوية


تحقق شرطة العاصمة المقدسة في قضية تعرض طالب في الصف الثاني الثانوي لطعنة غائرة  من زميله في الصف بعد خلاف نشب بينهما أمس الأول،
وكان خلاف نشب بين الطالبين  أثناء فترة الاستراحة، وعلى إثره بادر طالب يحمل خنجرا بغرسه في صدر زميله في الصف  نفسه من الجنسية المالية في مدرسة الملك فهد الثانوية في حي القشلة، ما دفع أحد  المعلمين إلى نقل الطالب المصاب إلى مستشفى الملك عبد العزيز في الزاهر لتلقي  العلاج.
وأوضح شقيق المعتدى عليه محمد عبد الرحمن «تعرض أخي لطعنة من أحد زملائه  نتيجة مشادة كلامية بينهما، وبادر أحد المعلمين بنقله إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج  دون إبلاغ الأجهزة الأمنية عن الاعتداء»، وأضاف: فور علمنا بالمشكلة اتصلنا بالجهات  الأمنية بعد التصرف غير التربوي من المدرسة في حل القضية التي لم تقم بدورها  المطلوب، إذ يستوجب تسليم المعتدي للأجهزة الأمنية إلا أنها اكتفت بالقول بأنهم  سيحققون مع الطالب المعتدي السبت المقبل، ما يضع علامات استفهام عدة، لكن الشرطة  تولت التحقيق في القضية.
من جهته، أكد الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة العاصمة المقدسة  الرائد عبد المحسن الميمان تسلم قسم شرطة جرول القضية، وأن التحقيق يجري فيها حاليا  تمهيدا لتحويلها لجهة الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إقناع شابة بالتراجع عن الانتحار 



استطاع أفراد الدفاع المدني أمس الأول إقناع فتاة للعدول عن الانتحار، بعدما صعدت  إلى سطح مبنى مدرسة تحت الإنشاء في حي المنشية قرب محافظة العلا (400 كيلو مترا  شمال المدينة). وأبلغ الناطق الإعلامي في الدفاع المدني العقيد منصور الجهني أن  الفتاة البالغة من العمر 23 عاما تعاني مرضا نفسيا ولم تستجب لمحاولات إثنائها عن  خطوتها المحتملة، فاضطرت فرق الدفاع المدني إلى نصب وسائد هوائية في المكان وبعد  حوار قصير مع رجال الدفاع المدني تجاوبت الفتاة وسلمت نفسها إلى الجهات المختصة  بحضور أفراد أسرتها.

 :bigsmile:  ردينا للإنتحار والضغوط أو الحاله النفسيه
على كذا كل الناس بتنتحر  :toung:  انتحار جماعي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حريق متعمد في ثانويه 


تبحث سلطات  الأمن في القريات عن مجهولين أضرموا النار في مقصف مدرسة ثانوية في حي الفيصلية.  وقالت المصادر إن غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني تلقت، البارحة الأولى، معلومات عن  اشتعال نار في مدرسة ثانوية وتحركت عربات الإطفاء إلى المكان واحتوت الحريق المنحصر  في المقصف. وباشرت الأجهزة الأمنية الحادث بعد ترجيح وجود شبهة جنائية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحطم واحتراق طائرة شراعية.. ولا ضحايا





سقطت طائرة شراعية كانت تتأهب للتحليق أمس في فضاء المجمعة، ولم يصب بأذى أي من  الطيارين أو من كانوا على الأرض. وبحسب المعلومات المتوافرة فإن الطائرة التي أقلعت  لتوثيق وتصوير معالم ومشاهد محافظة المجمعة من الجو انحرفت بعد دقائق من إقلاعها  واصطدمت مع خطوط كهرباء ضغط عال وسقطت على الأرض بسبب خلل في المحرك وطالتها  النيران. وانطلقت إلى موقع السقوط فرق من الدفاع المدني لتطفئ نيران الشراعية  المحطمة. ولم يسجل الحادث أية إصابات لقائد الطائرة ورفاقه. وذكرت المصادر أن  الطائرة التي وصلت المحافظة بدعوة من بلديتها لاستكمال مهمة التوثيق سقطت واحترقت  وتسببت في انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن المحافظة لأكثر من ساعة كاملة قبل أن تتدخل  فرق الطورائ لإعادة التيار، وإصلاح العطب في الخط الكهربائي المتضرر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تهديدات طالب تحتجز المدير في غرفته


تحصن مدير مدرسة  ثانوية في مركز مربة في منطقة عسير بغرفة مكتبه ليحمي نفسه من طعنات محتملة من سكين  طالب مراهق. تعود حيثيات الواقعة التي حدثت أمس الأول إلى حضور والد المتهم إلى  المدرسة لإثناء نجله من سحب ملفه، لكن الأخير أصر على موقفه وتطور الخلاف بين الأب  والابن إلى شجار ما استدعى تدخل منسوبي المدرسة واستدعاء الشرطة غير أن الطالب فلت  من قبضتهم وأطلق ساقيه للريح ثم عاد بعد نحو ساعة وتسلق جدار المدرسة حاملا أداة  حادة هدد بها المدير الذي فضل التحصن في مكتبه، في الوقت الذي حررت فيه الإدارة  محضرا رسميا في الشرطة ضد الطالب المشاغب. 

 :weird:  يااعالم اشصاير في المدراس
قبل اسابيع مديرة مدرسه تتحصن بمكتبها من طالبات واللحين مدير مدرسه 
هذا غير الاعتدائات المتكرره على المعلمين من قبل الطلاب والعكس

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مزحه ثقيله تنتهي بغيبوبه

كادت مزحة ثقيلة أن تودي بحياة شاب في مقتبل العمر، عندما فوجئ بمجموعة من أصدقائه  يرتدون أقنعة يهجمون عليه ويضعون كيسا بلاستيكيا على وجهه ويحملونه في صندوق سيارة  ويلقون به قرب منطقة جبلية في وقت متأخر من البارحة الأولى، ولم يفق الأصدقاء من  مزاحهم الثقيل إلا عندما دخل رفيقهم في نوبة غيبوبة فاضطروا إلى إسعافه إلى مستشفى  خاص في محايل عسير. وذكرت مصادر طبية أن الفتى تلقى العلاج وغادر المستشفى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شابان يضربان والدهما وشقيقتهما  ويهددان بحرق منزل  الأسرة

تحقق دائرة الاعتداء على النفس بهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام في مكة المكرمة مع  شقيقين "35،33 عاماً" سعوديي الجنسية، إثر القبض عليهما بعد ضربهما والدهما والتلفظ  عليه ومحاولة حرق منزل أسرتهم بحي الخنساء في مكة المكرمة. 

 وكشفت معلومات  أن غرفة العمليات المشتركة  بشرطة العاصمة المقدسة تلقت بلاغ استغاثة من الأب وزوجته وبناته إثر محاولة إحراق  منزلهم على يد اثنين من أبنائهم.


 وباشرت الدوريات الأمنية الحالة وتمكنت من ضبط أحد الجناة في حين تمكن الآخر  من الفرار، حيث جرى إعداد محضر وتسليم القضية لمركز شرطة المعابدة، وقد تمكنت فرق  البحث والتحري بالقسم من إلقاء القبض على الآخر.


  وكشفت التحقيقات أن الشابين عاطلان عن العمل ومن مدمني المخدرات كانا يطلبان  النقود من والدهم وشقيقتهم المعلمة ويقومان بالتلفظ والسب على والدهم وكافه بقيه  أفراد الأسرة وقد حاولا ضرب شقيقتهم المعلمة.


 وأشار المصدر إلى أن الشابين أقدما على ضرب والدهم كذلك وطرحه على الأرض  والتهديد بحرق المنزل إذا لم يوفروا لهم النقود وجرى إحالة ملف القضية لهيئة  التحقيق والإدعاء العام بحكم الإختصاص .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيارة مرسيدس معمم عن سرقتها ترشد إليه

مقيم يسرق السيارات بالرياض ويبيعها كقطع غيار

أوقعت شرطة منطقة الرياض بجانٍ من جنسية عربية في العقد الثالث من العمر لتورطه في  سرقة سيارات وبيعها كقطع غيار. 
 
وأوضحت مصادر مطلعه أن معلومات توافرت لشرطة الرياض حول قيام أحد الأشخاص  بسرقة سيارات ونقلها إلى إحدى الورش ومن ثم تفكيكها وبيعها كقطع غيار، فتم على  أثرها تشكيل فريق عمل للتحري أسفرت جهوده عن الاشتباه بأحد الوافدين العرب "30  سنة"، وبمراقبته وجدت لديه سيارة مرسيدس اتضح أنها مسروقة ومعمم عن سرقتها من مركز  شرطة المربع، فتم القبض عليه، وبالتحقيق معه اعترف بقيامه بسرقة السيارات لغرض  بيعها كقطع غيار مستعملة، وصدق اعترافه بذلك شرعاً.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملصق على منزل مواطن يكشف وكراً لتهريب وتشغيل الخادمات

كشف مواطن عن وكر للخادمات الهاربات في إسكان مدينة الدمام أدى للقبض على مواطنة  تتاجر في العاملات المنزليات الهاربات من كفلائهن وبرفقتها ثلاث خادمات تقوم  بتشغيلهن في المنازل مقابل 25 ريالاً في الساعة الواحدة . 
 
وفي التفاصيل التي نقلها المواطن  أنه  فوجئ أثناء خروجه من منزله بإسكان الدمام بوجود ملصق على الباب الخارجي كتب عليه "  أم باسل لتأجير الخادمات.. الاتصال على رقم هاتف ..." مبدياً استغرابه من الجرأة  التي دفعت مخالفي الأنظمة للمجاهرة بذلك ووضع ملصقاتهم على أبواب المنازل، مشيراً  إلى أنه على الفور تقدم ببلاغ لدى الجهات الأمنية والتي أعدت كميناً محكماً وتم  القبض على "أم باسل" ومعها ثلاث خادمات تتستر عليهن وتشغلهن بالساعة الواحدة  .

 
وأوضح مدير جوازات المنطقة الشرقية اللواء فهد بن عبد العزيز الحميدي، أن  الجوازات مستمرة في متابعة وملاحقة المخالفين لنظام الإقامة، مؤكداً أن من يؤويهم  أو يتسترعليهم ويقوم بتشغيلهم أو نقلهم سيعرض نفسه للغرامة أو السجن أو العقوبتين  معاً، كما أن الغرامة تتعدد بتعدد الأشخاص المخالفين لنظام الإقامة.

 
 ودعا اللواء الحميدي المواطنين والمقيمين للحذر من مغبة التعامل مع المخالفين  لنظام الإقامة والإبلاغ عن المخالفين وأماكن وجودهم لتفادي الأضرار والمشاكل التي  تترتب على وجودهم في البلاد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دعوة 236 من متضرري سيول جدة لاستلام شيكاتهم السبت



دعت وزارة المالية 236 مواطناً ومواطنة من متضرري كارثة سيول جدة إلى الحضور إلى  إدارة الدفاع المدني بمحافظة جدة يوم السبت المقبل لاستلام شيكاتهم التعويضية  ومقابلة اللجنة السادسة في الأسبوع الثاني من مواعيد صرف التعويضات، مصطحبين معهم  المستندات المطلوبة . 
 
 وأشارت مصادر مطلعة أن الصرف سيستمر حتى  الانتهاء من 11500 مواطن ومواطنة تم حصر ممتلكاتهم وتقديرها، ومن ثم سيتم البدء بعد  الانتهاء من قطاع العقارات في صرف تعويضات قطاع السيارات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*مداهمة منجم في الخفجي*

**

بعد أن تناقلت الأوساط المحلية نبأ وجود قارئ رقية شرعية يدعي علم الغيب ويقوم  بملامسة النساء لعلاجهن،اتخذت الجهات الأمنيه إجرائها بالقبض  على قارئ رقية مشهور بمحافظة الخفجي ، وعلى اثر عدة بلاغات وشكاوى تلقتها الجهات الأمنيه من  عدة مواطنين بسبب ارتكاب القارئ العديد من المخالفات الشرعية وتجاوزاته النظامية،  وعليه شكلت فرق ميدانية لمتابعته والتحري عنه، حيث اتضح لهم صحة البلاغات وعلى  الفور تم القبض عليه ولا يزال التحقيق  جاريا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أخضع للكشف الطبي لمعرفة قدراته العقلية وإن كان متعاطياً  للمسكرات
ضبط شاب سعودي تسبب في مصرع "بريطاني" بثمامة الرياض




ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض على الشاب السعودي الذي تسبب في مقتل المقيم البريطاني  صباح امس الخميس- في منطقة الثمامة شمال شرق الرياض, كما ضبطت السيارة التي كان  يقودها وهي من نوع "كابرس", وظهرت عليها آثار الحادث, وتم إخضاع الشاب للكشف الطبي  للتعرف على قدراته العقلية, وما إذا كان متعاطياً لمسكرات أو مخدرات أم لا ?

 
وقع الحادث صباحاً عندما كان مجموعة من المقيمين البريطانيين يمارسون هواياتهم  في قيادة الدراجات الهوائية في منطقة الثمامة, وعند محطة بترول "خزام" على امتداد  طريق الثمامة, فوجئوا بسيارة مسرعة تطيح بأحد زملائهم ودراجته الهوائية, ليلقى  مصرعه في الحال, في حين لاذ قائد السيارة بالفرار من المكان.

 
وتم إبلاغ الدوريات الأمنية والمرورية التي انتقلت إلى مكان الحادث، والتعميم  على السيارة ومواصفاتها, وتمكن رجال البحث والتحري من ضبط السيارة وقائدها في زمن  قياسي, وأحيل الجاني إلى الجهات المختصة للتحقيق في ملابسات الحادث, وأخضع المتهم  للكشف الطبي لمعرفة إن كان متعاطياً للمسكرات أم لا ?







> وتمكن رجال البحث والتحري من ضبط السيارة وقائدها في زمن  قياسي



 :bigsmile:  لااازم يجتهدوا هذا من حاملي الدماء الزرقاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*فتاة تقود سيارة شاب للهروب من رجال الأمن!*

انتهت مغامرة فتاتين حاولتا الهرب من دورية أمنية باصطدامهن برصيف، حيث قامت إحداهن  بقيادة سيارة شاب كانتا ترافقانه في خلوة غير شرعية، وفي التفاصيل ألقت الجهات  الأمنية صباح أمس القبض على فتاتين وشابين وهم في قضية خلوة غير شرعية، وذلك بالقرب  من مجمع تجاري كبير شرق الرياض. واشتبهت دورية أمنية في سيارة تقل شابين وفتاتين  بالقرب من المجمع فاستوقفت الدورية الأمنية السيارة ونزل منها الشابان وأثناء حديث  رجال الأمن مع الشابين للتأكد من وضعهما قامت إحدى الفتاتين بالقفز إلى مكان السائق  وقيادة السيارة و محاولة الهروب، لكن حالة الارتباك التي كانت عليها الفتاة جعلها  تصطدم في الرصيف، ولم ينتج عن ذلك أي إصابات، وقد فتحت الجهات الأمنية تحقيقاتها في  القضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر: ضبط عصابة دولية تخصصت فى تصنيع أفلام جنسية للفنانين

كشفت أجهزة الأمن بوزارة الداخلية المصرية عن تشكيل دولي، متخصص في إنشاء وتصميم  المواقع الإباحية على شبكة الانترنت، وتصنيع أفلام جنسية لمشاهير من الوسط الفني  عبر "القص واللزق". أفادت التحريات والتحقيقات التي استمرت على مدار 6 أشهر أن  التشكيل متخصص في إنشاء مواقع إباحية عالمية، وأن أفراد التشكيل يتلقون اشتراكات  عبر البنوك من جميع دول العالم خاصة الدول العربية .

وأضافت التحريات أن  أفراد التشكيل يستقطبون فتيات من مصر ودول عربية وأجنبية لتصوير أفلام خارجة وبثها  على شبكة الانترنت عبر تلك المواقع. وكشفت تحقيقات النيابة عن مفاجأة حيث تبين أن  زعيم التشكيل حاصل على شهادة الإعدادية ومقيم بالمنصورة وأن زميليه من المنصورة  وبورسعيد . ألقي القبض على المتهمين الثلاثة في المهندسين أثناء اتفاقهم مع فتيات  مصريات وخليجيات على تصوير أفلام خارجة، وأحيلوا إلى النيابة للتحقيق. بحسب ما ذكرت  صحيفة "المصرى اليوم" .

بدأت أحداث الواقعة المثيرة بورود معلومات سرية  لمباحث الآداب في وزارة الداخلية، أفادت أن 3 شباب من المنصورة وبورسعيد وراء إنشاء  مواقع إباحية دولية، وأنهم يتركون أرقام هواتفهم المحمولة على الصفحة الرئيسية بأحد  هذه المواقع للراغبين في الاشتراك، وأنهم يقسمون المشتركين لدرجات، فبينهم الـ"vip"  ويدفع 5 آلاف دولار مقابل اشتراك شهري، ويكون للمشترك مميزات خاصة من بينها مشاهدة  أحدث الأفلام لفتيات عرب وأجانب وتقدم له الخدمة بمفرده وتتراوح الاشتراكات ما بين  300 جنيه شهريا و15 ألف جنيه .

وتبين من تحريات رجال مباحث الآداب أن المتهم  الرئيسي "28 سنة" حاصل على الشهادة الإعدادية وإنه يعمل في هذا المجال منذ 6 سنوات  وأنه وشريكيه "25 سنة- صياد" و"27 سنة -سائق" يعملون منذ 5 سنوات في إنشاء المواقع  وإنهم ساهموا في إنشاء أكبر 3 مواقع جنسية في العالم وأنهم يمتلكون خبرة عالية في  التعامل مع الانترنت ويقومون بتدمير مواقع جنسية أخري باستخدام تقنيات معينة في  الأجهزة .

وأضافت التحريات أن المتهمين الثلاثة يتلقون أموال الاشتراكات  خلال بنوك دولية عن طريق أرقام سرية وبطريقة معينة وأن المراسلات بينهم وبين  المشتركين تتم عبر البريد الالكتروني وغرف الدردشة. تم مراقبة المتهمين واستخدم  ضباط الآداب مصادر سرية لإسقاط المتهمين بينهم فتيات تحدثوا للمتهمين عبر الانترنت  وأبدين موافقة على التصوير مقابل مبالغ مالية على أن يلتقوا معا على مقهى شهير في  شارع جامعة الدول العربية بالمهندسين وتم مداهمة المكان وألقي القبض على الثلاثة  واعترفوا بالجريمة ولا تزال التحقيقات مستمرة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي مصر أيضا ً ..

مدرس يسرق «134» قضية من المحكمة!



أثارت حادثة سرقة 134 ملفا للقضايا من محكمة جنح منيا القمح شرقية (60 كم عن  القاهرة) قبل أن تعرض تلك القضايا على المحكمة للبت فيها، لغطا في الرأي العام كما  أرقت الناس وحركت مخاوفهم على مصالحهم بشكل عام.. وقد فاجأت أجهزة الأمن العام  الناس باعلان خبر إلقاء القبض على المتهم الذى قام بالسطو على المحكمة، حيث تبين أن  مرتكب الجريمة مدرس مقيم بمركز منيا القمح، وأنه ارتكب الجريمة بحثا عن ملف قضية  خاصة به حكم عليه فيها بالحبس سنة في قضية تبديد منقولات الزوجية، ما دفعه الى  الهرب الى القاهرة عقب ارتكاب الجريمة.

وقد تمكنت مباحث القاهرة بالتنسيق مع  مباحث الشرقية والأمن العام من ضبطه وترحيله الى الزقازيق للعرض على النيابة. اعترف  المتهم بأنه تسلل الى المحكمة في الفترة المسائية وقام بنشر القفل الخاص بحجرة أمين  السر واستولى على القضية الخاصة به والمحكوم عليه فيها بالحبس سنة وقام بالتخلص من  باقي ملفات القضايا بالبعثرة في عدة أماكن كنوع من التمويه.

وقد عثرت  المباحث على هذه القضايا. كانت أجهزة الأمن بالشرقية قد تلقت بلاغا من سكرتير  المحكمة باكتشافه سرقة حوالي 134 ملف قضية من داخل حجرته بعد أن اكتشف كسر القفل  الخاص بغرفته ونشره بمنشار حديد. تم رفع البصمات على باب الغرفة آنذاك وأمرت  النيابة بتحريات المباحث حول الواقعة وسرعة إلقاء القبض على المتهمين وإعادة  الملفات المسروقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سجينة تهرب من سجن بعد حفر حفرة طويلة بواسطة ملعقة



على طريقة فيلم الهروب الكبير، استطاعت سجينة في منتصف العقد الثالث من عمرها من  الهروب من سجنها عبر نفق حفرته على مدار أشهر. 

الطريف أن السجينة تفوّقت  على خيال مبدع الفيلم وتمكّنت من حفر (نفق الحرية) باستخدام ملعقة كما ذكرت السلطات  القضائية في هولندا. 

وأكد الادعاء العام الهولندي أن السيدة الهولندية التي  تبلغ (35 عاماً) تمكّنت من الفرار عبر النفق الذي يبلغ عمقه عدة أمتار تحت سجن  النساء بمدينة بريدا جنوبي هولندا. 



وذكرت قناة (ان أو اس)  الإخبارية أن المرأة كانت تقضي عقوبة السجن بعد إدانتها بارتكاب جريمة قتل وكان لا  يزال عليها قضاء 22 شهراً لإنهاء مدة العقوبة. 

وأشارت القناة إلى أن ما  سهّل هروب المرأة من سجنها هو وجودها في زنزانة أرضية خاصة، حيث يودع هناك السجناء  أصحاب المدد الطويلة في مبنى خاص ويتمتعون بحرية أكثر. وبدأت المرأة عملها الشاق في  القبو الموجود أسفل مطبخ السجن، حيث كانت تخفي مدخل النفق. 

وأضافت القناة  أن الشرطة تتوقع أن يكون للمرأة شريك واحد على الأقل في عملية الهروب وهو الذي قام  بتفكيك بلاط أرضية طريق مجاور للسجن عند مخرج النفق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي سوريا ..

 اصابة طالب بصعقه كهربائيه كادت تودي بحياته




اصيب الطالب محمد ساعاتي ( 13 عام )  بصعقة كهربائية نتيجة ملامسته لسلك كهربائي  متدل ٍ من خطوط الشبكة العامة على الطريق أمام المشاة في منطقة الهامة بدمشق بحسب  صحيفة تشرين  .

و اسعف احد المارة الطالب الى مشفى المواساة ، و لم تتحدد  بعد النتيجة النهائية لوضعه الطبي في ضوء الإصابة التي تركزت على إحدى يديه  وأصابتها بتموت العضلات ومخاطر حدوث شلل حسب بعض الأطباء. ‏

ويروي الطالب  كيف التقطه التيار الكهربائي لدى اقترابه من السلك المتدلي بينما كان عائداً من  مدرسته بعد  انتهاء الدوام إلى منزله. ‏

يشار إلى أن السلك متدلٍ أمام  مدرسة  المحدثة للبنين بالهامة ، ولم يصب طلاب آخرون بأضرار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و22 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /20مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 66  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مناخ المحيط الهادى يكشف عن ظاهرة "النينو"



أفادت دراسة بيئية حديثة بأن تتبع أنماط المناخ فى المحيط الهندى قد يحسن نظم  الإنذار المبكر لظاهرة "النينو" ما قد يسهم فى التخفيف من الدمار الذى تسببه هذه  الظاهرة.

وأوضح باحثون يابانيون وفرنسيون أن نموذج التوقعات الجديد يمكنه  التنبؤ بظاهرة "النينو" قبل 14 شهراً من حدوثها وهذا يسبق الأساليب الحالية بعدة  أشهر. وظاهرة "النينو" نمط مناخى يحدث بشكل دورى فوق المحيط الهادى وتعرف بالدمار  الذى تسببه مثل الفيضانات ونوبات الجفاف وأشكال أخرى من الطقس السيئ.  

واكتشف العلماء بمعهد بحوث التغير العالمى فى يوكوهاما باليابان، أنه إضافة  إلى العامل المعتاد للظاهرة وهو إعادة شحن مقدار المياه الدافئة يعد التذبذب فى  درجات حرارة سطح البحر عامل مسبب هام للغاية فى تطور ظاهرة "النينو". 

وتعد  البلدان النامية التى تعتمد بشكل كبير على الزراعة وصيد الأسماك أكثر المناطق  تضرراً برغم أن ظاهرة "النينو" ففى الفترة بين 1997-1998 كلفت الولايات المتحدة ما  يصل إلى 25 مليار دولار وفقاً لإحصائيات الإدارة الأمريكية الوطنية للمحيطات  والغلاف الجوى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القذافي يدعو للجهاد ضد سويسرا



وصف القذافي -في كلمة بمدينة بنغازي بمناسبة الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي- سويسرا  بأنها "كافرة فاجرة"، وعد كل مسلم يتعامل معها كافرا وضد الإسلام.


وقال  "قاطعوا هذه الملة الكافرة الفاجرة المعتدية على بيوت الله". وأضاف "أي مسلم في أي  مكان من العالم يتعامل مع سويسرا كافر، ضد الإسلام، ضد محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)،  ضد الله (تعالى)، ضد القرآن". 

وأضاف الزعيم الليبي "لن نتخلى عن الجهاد  لأنه فريضة دفاع عن النفس وعن الدين، أما الإرهاب فنرفضه"، معتبرا أن "ما يقوم به  تنظيم القاعدة نوع من الإجرام ومرض نفسي وتغرير بالشباب"، قائلا "نحن نرفض إرهاب  القاعدة و(أيمن) الظواهري والشباب المغرر بهم الذين يقتلون أهلهم، أما الجهاد فلن  نتخلى عنه". 

وأعلن القذافي أنه سيطرح على قمة المؤتمر الإسلامي القادمة  التي ستعقد في مصر تصورا جديدا للعالم الإسلامي يجعل منه اتحادا إسلاميا وقوة  إسلامية اقتصادية وعسكرية وأمنية وسياسية واجتماعية، على غرار الديانات الأخرى مثل  المسيحية في أوروبا والهندوسية في الهند والبوذية في الشرق.


وتدهورت  العلاقات الليبية السويسرية في يوليو/تموز 2008 عندما اعتقلت الأخيرة هانيبال نجل  القذافي بفندق في جنيف بتهمة الإساءة إلى خدمه، وازدادت تلك العلاقة سوءا مؤخرا بعد  أن وضعت سويسرا 188 مسؤولا ليبيا بينهم الزعيم الليبي نفسه على "القائمة السوداء"  الممنوعة من دخول منطقة شنغن التي تضم 25 دولة.

وردت ليبيا على ذلك بوقف منح  تأشيرات الدخول لجميع مواطني الاتحاد الأوروبي باستثناء بريطانيا.

ودرج  القذافي سنويا على إقامة "صلاة جامعة" بمناسبة ذكرى المولد النبوي في إحدى الدول  الأفريقية، غير أنه قرر هذا العام إقامتها في مدينة بنغازي شرق البلاد، حيث حضرها  العديد من القادة الأفارقة والشخصيات الإسلامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ظهور نوع جديد من الملاريا مقاوم للادوية



قالت هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية في نشرتها الاخبارية اليوم، انه وفقا لاخر التقارير  الصحية الواردة من شرق اسيا فان نوعا جديدا من الملاريا المقاومة للادوية اخذت تظهر  في كمبوديا.
واضافت الإذاعة ان النوع الجديد من الطفيليات المسببة لمرض الملاريا  يقاوم دواء الـ/ انتيميسينين/ الذي كان حتى الآن يعتبر الاكثر فتكا بالملاريا  وبخاصة في الاماكن التي ابدت فيها طفيليات الملاريا مقاومة لباقي انواع الادوية  العادية المستخدمة مشيرة الى ان بعض المرضى وبخاصة في المنطقة الواقعة على الحدود  التايلندية الكمبودية يتأخرون في الاستجابة لعلاج الـ/ انتيميسينين/.
واوضحت ان  هذا الموضوع اثار مخاوف السكان والعاملين في المجال الصحي ما ادى الى عقد اجتماع في  العاصمة الكمبودية بين خبراء في مجال الملاريا ومسؤولي المؤسسات التي تعنى بتقديم  الخدمات الطبية في القرية التي تزداد فيها حالات الملاريا الجديدة حيث ناقش  الاجتماع سبل حصر انتشار هذا النوع الجديد من الملاريا التي وصفتها مديرة الاتحاد  التقني الدولى للملاريا الطبيبة سيلفيا ميك بالخطيرة جدا مشيرة الى انه ينبغي  القضاء على الطفيليات الجديدة وحالات الملاريا الناتجة عنها قبل ان تنتشر.
وكانت  منظمة الصحة العالمية التابعة للأمم المتحدة قد قالت فى وقت سابق من ديسمبر الماضى  إن عدد حالات الإصابة بالملاريا قد انخفض بمعدل النصف في أكثر من ثلث البلدان التي  تكافح المرض وذلك في أعقاب حملة متجددة شنتها الأمم المتحدة للقضاء على الداء في  العالم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طريقة جديدة لنقل الرئة



نجح أطباء بجامعة مونستر الألمانية في إجراء عملية نقل رئة من خلال أسلوب جراحي هو  الأول من نوعه في العالم، استطاع الجراحون من خلاله تقليص الفتحة الجراحية التي  نقلوا الرئة من خلالها إلى أقل طول ممكن . وأكد الأطباء امس أن الطريقة الجديدة  التي استخدموها والتي أطلقوا عليها طريقة الثقب المحوري، تقوم على عمل فتحتين  جراحيتين صغيرتين نسبياً .



وأوضح الأطباء أن مثل هذا التدخل الجراحي  لم يكن معروفا حتى الآن إلا في العمليات الصغيرة، مثل عملية استئصال المرارة وعملية  استئصال الزائدة الدودية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حذاء ذكي يدفع الخطوة

طورت إحدى الشركات الإسبانية بالتعاون مع معهد الميكانيكا الحيوية في إقليم بالنسيا  “حذاءا ذكيا” مزوداً بتقنيات تعمل على الشعور بمزيد من الراحة أهمها كعب يساعد على  دفع الخطوة .



وتبدأ الدعاية للحذاء الجديد في معرض ميلانو الشهر  القادم بسعر يبلغ حوالي 100 يورو .



ويقول إنريكي ميرينو، المسؤول عن  تطوير المنتج، إن الحذاء الجديد يتمتع “بثلاثة ابتكارات تكنولوجية” الأول هو نعل  داخلي من الجيل يعطي الإحساس بالراحة ويسهل حركة القدم داخل الحذاء، والثاني عبارة  عن نعل مكون من خمسة أجزاء من السيليكون يكيف الحذاء مع القدم ويوزع بطريقة متجانسة  اتصال باطن القدم من خلال توسيع النعل لحظة آخذ الخطوة .



أما  الخاصية الثالثة فهي كعب مبتكر “يخفف من الآثار الناجمة عن تصادم الكعب بالأرض من  خلال نظام يعطي الشعور بالراحة ويساعد على دفع الخطوة” .

حشى على هالمواصفات صارت سياره  :weird:  مو حذاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قشر الباذنجان يحمي خلايا المخ من التلف



كشفت دراسة حديثة أن قشرة الباذنجان تحتوي على أحد أنواع المواد المضادة للأكسدة  التي تحمي خلايا المخ من التلف والالتهابات البكتيرية.
وأكدت الدراسة أن  الباذنجان يعد مصدراً مهماً للألياف ما يساعد على عدم الإصابة بالإمساك والتهاب  القولون والبواسير.
وأضافت الدراسة أن الباذنجان غني بفيتامينات "ب" وبعض  المعادن المهمة كالبوتاسيوم والنحاس والمغنسيوم والمنغنيز والفوسفور وحمض الفوليك  ما يقلل خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب التاجية ويساعد في تخفيف الورم والنزيف  والدوسنتاريا، كما يساعد البوتاسيوم الموجود في الباذنجان على ضبط نسبة الأملاح  بالدم، إضافة إلى أنه يعمل على ترطيب الجسم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تقارير طبية : كل دقيقة إصابة بالسرطان



أشارت تقديرات معهد روبرت كوخ الألماني لأبحاث الفيروسات إلى حدوث حالة إصابة  بالسرطان بنحو كل دقيقة تقريبا في ألمانيا خلال العام الحالي  .



وذكرت بيانات المعهد التي أعلنت أمس الأول أن الأطباء توقعوا أن  يصل عدد المصابين بالأورام الخبيثة خلال العام الحالي في ألمانيا إلى نحو 450 ألف  شخص .



وحسب توقعات خبراء المعهد الألماني فإن سرطان البروستاتا  سيكون أكثر أنواع الأورام المنتشرة بين الرجال في حين أن سرطان الثدي سيكون أكثرها  شيوعا بين النساء .



ويعتزم المعهد خلال كلمة ممثله أمام المؤتمر  الألماني للسرطان الإشارة إلى الدور الرئيسي الذي يلعبه الوضع الديموجرافي في  انتشار السرطان وذلك استنادا إلى إحصائية عام 2006 التي افادت بإصابة 426 ألفا و800  شخص بالمرض . وفي سياق متصل أوضحت بيانات معهد روبرت كوخ أن مخاطر الإصابة بالورم  السرطاني تتزايد بتقدم عمر الإنسان .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في أمريكيا : حوت يقتل مدربته



قرر مسؤولو حديقة "سي ورلد" Sea World للألعاب المائية في ولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية،  إلغاء عرض للحيتان في الحديقة الخميس، لمراجعة إجراءات السلامة، بعد قيام أحد  الحيتان بقتل مدربته أمام عشرات من رواد الحديقة، في وقت سابق  الأربعاء.

وقال أحد المسؤولين في الحديقة، ويُدعى تشوك تومبكينز، الخميس، إن  الحوت الذي يبلغ وزنه حوالي 12 ألف باونداً، أي أكثر من خمسة أطنان، جذب مدربته،  داون برانشو (40 عاماً)، إلى المياه، ووجه إليها ضربات قوية، ثم دفعها إلى قاع  الحوض، مما أدى إلى وفاتها غرقاً.

وأضاف تومبكينز أن الحوت، ويُطلق عليه اسم  "تيليكوم"، كان على وشك إنهاء موسمه التدريبي مع مدربته برانشو، التي كانت تقف على  حافة الحوض، وكانت تقوم بمداعبة رأسه، عندما وقع الحادث في حوالي الثانية من بعد  ظهر الأربعاء.

وأشار المتحدث إلى أن الحوت ربما جذب المدربة من شعرها الذي  كانت تصففه على شكل ذيل حصان طويل، وكان يتدلى على صدرها، وقال إنه "ربما لمس أنف  الحوت، حيث قام بجذبها منه وقام بالغوص بها إلى القاع"، الأمر الذي تسبب  بوفاتها.
من جانب آخر، قال أحد شهود العيان إن الحوت اقترب من حافة الحوض الذي  يصل عمقه إلى 35 قدم، أي حوالي 10.6 متر، والذي يقع في ملعب "شامو"، حيث قفز من  المياه ووجه ضربة قوية إلى برانشو في منطقة الوسط، وهو نفس التفسير الذي قدمه أحد  العاملين في حديقة "سي ورلد"، رفض الكشف عن هويته.

من جانبه، قال جيم  سولومونز، المتحدث باسم مكتب قائد الشرطة في منطقة "أورانج كوانتي"، إن برانشو  انزلقت في حوض المياه، دون أن يكشف عن مزيد من التفاصيل.


وهذه ليست  المرة الأولى التي يتسبب فيها الحوت "تيليكوم" في حوادث قتل، حيث يُعتقد أنه تسبب  في حادثين سابقين، كان أحدهما في حديقة للألعاب المائية في منطقة "كولومبيا"  البريطانية، حيث قام مع حوتين آخرين، بقتل أحد المدربين عام 1991.

كما  يُعتقد أن الحوت نفسه تسبب في مقتل شاب في السابعة والعشرين من عمره، عام 1999، حيث  عثر موظفو حديقة "سي ورلد" على جثته طافية على سطح المياه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تعارك الطبيبان في غرفة الولادة فمات الجنين



تحقق السلطات البرازيلية في الملابسات المحيطة بوفاة جنين قبل ولادته إثر عراك بين  طبيبين في قسم الولادة بأحد مستشفيات ولاية ماتو غروسو دو سول.
مما اضطر أفراد  الأمن في المستشفى للتدخل من أجل فض الشجار الذي نشب بين الطبيبين بمجرد أن بدأت  الأم تعاني آلام المخاض، بعد اختلافهما على من سيقوم بالإشراف على توليد  الأم.
وتطور الأمر من مجرد ملاسنة بين الطبيبين إلى اشتباك بالأيدي وقاما بطرح  بعضهما البعض أرضا في أرجاء الغرفة، وسط صراخ الأم بأن يتحليا بالمسئولية وبأن  يساعداها على وضع حملها، وتوسل الزوج للطبيبين بأن يتوقفا.
وتم استدعاء أفراد  الأمن الذين قاموا بإخراج الطبيبين من الغرفة، ومن ثم انخرطوا على مدى (90) دقيقة  في محاولة لمساعدة الأم على وضع جنينها قبل أن يتدخل طبيب ثالث لإجراء جراحة قيصرية  عاجلة للأم ذات (32) عاما.
لكن هذه الجهود ذهبت سدى ووُلدت الطفلة ميتة. وأظهر  فحص مبدئي أنها اختنقت نتيجة نقص الأكسجين.
وقام المستشفى بطرد الطبيبين من  الخدمة، بانتظار تحقيق أوسع تجريه السلطات الأمنية والطبية البرازيلية في الحادث

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عالم مصري  يكتشف علاج  جديد للسرطان بالخميره



توصل العالم المصري الدكتور ممدوح غنيم المقيم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لعلاج  جديد لمرض السرطان باستخدام "الخميرة"، في اكتشاف لاقى أصداءً واسعة في الأوساط  الطبية بمختلف أنحاء العالم.
ومن المقرر أن تقيم السفارة المصرية بالعاصمة  الأمريكية واشنطن حفلاً لتكريم الدكتور ممدوح غنيم، أستاذ أمراض المناعة بجامعة  "تشارلز أندرو للطب والعلوم"، في مدينة لوس أنجلوس بولاية كاليفورنيا، تقديراً  لأبحاثه العلمية واكتشافاته التي أثرت العلوم الطبية.
ونقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق  الأوسط المصرية عن الدكتورة مها محمود، مدير المكتب الثقافي والتعليمي بالسفارة  المصرية بواشنطن، قولها إنها اتصلت بالدكتور غنيم لتهنئته على أبحاثه التي كان من  أبرزها اكتشاف علاج للسرطان باستخدام الخميرة.
كما أشارت إلى أن السفارة المصرية  بواشنطن، تعتزم إقامة حفل بحضور السفير سامح شكري، يتم دعوة علماء مصر في أمريكا  الشمالية إليه، لتكريم الدكتور غنيم، وذلك في إطار حرص المكتب الثقافي على التواصل  مع علماء مصر في الخارج وربطهم بالوطن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

افتتاح أول سجن خاص بالأجانب في كوريا



 تم و للمرة الأولى افتتاح مؤسسة إصلاحية خاصة بالأجانب فقط  في كوريا .
 فقد تزايد عدد الأجانب الذين يفضلون الإقامة والحياة في كوريا ، ومن ثم يتزايد  عدد الذين يرتكبون جرائم زيادة مضطردة.

ومن المتوقع أن يؤدي افتتاح ذلك السجن  إلى تحسين معاملة النزلاء بدرجة كبيرة، وأن يصبح بمثابة معيار عالمي في هذا  المجال.
 على الجانب الآخر ، يتوجب أن يؤدي تحسين معاملة النزلاء الأجانب في السجن الكوري  إلى تحسين مماثل في أوضاع حقوق الإنسان للنزلاء الكوريين في السجون الموجودة في  الخارج .
 وكانت وزارة العدل الكورية قد افتتحت مؤسسة ( تشون آن) الإصلاحية المخصصة  للأجانب فقط ، يوم الثلاثاء 23-2-2010 ، وأقامت بهذه المناسبة احتفالا حضره (300)  شخص ، في مقدمتهم وزير العدل (لي كوي نام) ، بالإضافة إلى رؤساء (19) سفارة وبعثة  دبلوماسية أجنبية لدى كوريا .
 وكانت مؤسسة (تشون آن) من قبل مؤسسة إصلاحية مخصصة للأحداث ، والآن بعد أن خصصت  للأجانب فيمكنها أن تستوعب أكثر من (1000) نزيل.
 و هناك حاليا (600 ) أجنبي من (27)دولة في هذا السجن ، وسيتم تصنيفهم بحسب  جنسياتهم ودياناتهم ، كما يوجد (260) من المحكوم عليهم الكوريين في هذا السجن أيضا  من أجل المساعدة في أداء الواجبات العامة ، مثل إعداد الطعام واعمال النظافة.
 كما يوجد في السجن منشآت لاستقبال البث التلفزيوني على الأقمار الصناعية ، بما  يتناسب مع أولئك الأجانب ، وبعدد من اللغات ، منها الإنجليزية والصينية والروسية  والعربية.
 ويتم تنفيذ مختلف أنواع البرامج في ذلك السجن ، من بينها : برامج للتدريب المهني  في مجالات البستنة والسباكة وغيرها ، ودروس لتعليم الثقافة الكورية لمساعدة النزلاء  على التكيف بصورة أفضل مع المجتمع بعد قضاء فترة عقوبتهم .
 ومن المهم أن نشير هنا إلى أن الناس في هذا الزمن لديهم حرية أكبر في الانتقالات  والسفر والحياة خارج أوطانهم ، ومن ثم فإن هناك العديد من الأجانب الذين يعيشون في  دول أخرى ، بصورة مؤقتة ، والبعض منهم يقوم - ربما دون قصد - بانتهاك قوانين تلك  الدول التي يقيمون فيها ، وبالتالي يصبحون في عداد المجرمين.
 والمشكلة أن عدد هؤلاء الأجانب المدانين بارتكاب انتهاكات قانونية في تزايد  مستمر ، فحسبما أعلنت وزارة العدل بلغ عدد الأجانب في كوريا (1,2) مليون شخص حتى  نهاية ديسمبر الماضي ، منهم أكثر من (1500 ) يقضون فترة عقوبة السجن في المؤسسات  الإصلاحية الكورية .
 وافتتاح هذا السجن الجديد الخاص بالأجانب فقط ، لا ينظر إلى أولئك باعتبارهم  مجرد مجرمين ، وإنما يحترم حقوقهم الإنسانية ويساعدهم على إعادة التأهيل  والإصلاح.
 ولذلك فمن المأمول أن يكون افتتاح تلك المنشأة الجديدة بمثابة خطوة أولية رائدة  من أجل تحسين أوضاع حقوق الإنسان للمحكوم عليهم من الأجانب في كل أنحاء العالم.

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو حبيبتي 
جهووود رااائعه منك ياااعمري
عااااد فرحوووه كااااتبه تعلييييييق  :grin: 
بس الله ماارااد ضغطت ع زر بالغلط وكله طاااااار
وقتها  :angry:  :kaboom: 
هذا نتيجة لعناااد والنحاااسه تعترف بعد :kidding: 
ربما تكووون لي عوووده ع هدوووءخخخخخخ
المكان مكااانك باي وقت واهم شي جهزون لي اشياء احبها :toung:  ههههههه
يااقلبي تعرفين الااحبه هاااا  :;^^: 
موفقه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..





> عااااد فرحوووه كااااتبه تعلييييييق 
> بس الله ماارااد ضغطت ع زر بالغلط وكله طاااااار
> وقتها 
> هذا نتيجة لعناااد والنحاااسه تعترف بعد



 :bigsmile: يافرحتي فيك :deh:  





> اهم شي جهزون لي اشياء احبها ههههههه
> يااقلبي تعرفين الااحبه هاااا



 :grin: اعرف انك تحبي شيئين 
الحلا والزيتوون  :bleh:  ولا يهمك رح اجيب لك شيبس 

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي وتدووم لي هالطله ياارب
هلابك كل وقت المكان مكانك ياقلبي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جوليانو "اقوى طفل في العالم" يدخل موسوعة غينيس للارقام القياسية



في حركات رياضيه متقنه استطاع الطفل جوليانو (5 سنوات) دخول موسوعة غينيس للارقام  القياسية. 
بعد أن حطم الرقم السابق في عدد "الضغطات على يديه" البشم ليصبح اقوى  طفل في العالم:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في سابقة طبية : نقل رئة عبر فتحتين صغيرتين



نجح أطباء بجامعة مونستر الألمانية في إجراء عملية نقل رئة من خلال أسلوب جراحي هو  الأول من نوعه في العالم استطاع الجراحون من خلاله تقليص الفتحة الجراحية التي  نقلوا الرئة من خلالها إلى أقل طول ممكن.
وأكد الأطباء أن الطريقة الجديدة التي  استخدموها والتي أطلقوا عليها طريقة الثقب المحوري تقوم على عمل فتحتين جراحيتين  صغيرتين نسبيا.
وأوضح الأطباء أن مثل هذا التدخل الجراحي لم يكن معروفا حتى الآن  إلا في العمليات الصغيرة مثل عملية استئصال المرارة وعملية استئصال الزائدة  الدودية.
واعتاد الأطباء الألمان حتى الآن فتح القفص الصدري بفتحة كبيرة غالبا  لإجراء عملية زراعة الرئة مع العلم بأن عدد جراحات نقل الرئتين في ألمانيا يبلغ نحو  270 جراحة سنويا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاي بالشطة وشيكولاتة  بالفلفل اتجاه جديد في ألمانيا !!  :weird: 


 




 من الأمور التي صارت تلقى رواجا لاسيما وسط الشباب ,  الأطعمة التي تعد بناء على طلب الزبون مثل الشيكولاتة بالزنجبيل أو الفلفل أو الخبز  الاسمر المخلوط ببذور القرع أو الحمص.  


 وهذه المنتجات التي تعد حالة بحالة يمكن طلبها عن  طريق الانترنت. ويعود الفضل في ابتكار هذا الشكل من التسوق في ألمانيا إلى ثلاثة  طلبة من بلدة باساو شرعوا قبل ثلاث سنوات في تقديم حبوب الميوسلي بالفواكه الجافة  يتم خلطها حسب طلب الزبون.  

 هذه الفكرة اختمرت في ذهن فرانتس دوجه عندما كان يفكر  في تقديم هدية جيدة بمناسبة عيد ميلاد أحد الاشخاص حيث توصل إلى أن تقديم قطعة من  الشيكولاتة لا يضارعها أي شئ آخر في العالم. فقام مع صديق له يدعى ميشائيل بروك  بتأسيس شركة للشيكولاتة في برلين. وكانت فكرتهم تقوم على طرح ثلاثة أنواع من  الشيكولاتة - الاول باللبن والثاني مر الطعم والثالث لونه أبيض - وكلها تصنع من  اللبن العضوي الذي يمكن  
 خلطه ب` 80 مكونا آخر مختلفا.  

 وهناك كثير من الخلطات الممكنة منها الشيكولاتة  بالينسون أو برقائق القرفة. وقال بروك 23 عاما "التشكيلة يمكن أن تناسب جميع  الأذواق. والأمر لا يتعلق بشراء منتج فحسب وإنما هو يمثل تجربة منتج ".  

 ويبلغ ثمن قطعة شيكولاته زنتها 100 جرام ومعدة بناء  على طلب الزبون 90ر1 يورو أي 50ر1 دولار بالاضافة إلى تكاليف التوصيل والتغليف.  "قلنا في البداية إنه إذا بعنا 500 قطعة شيكولاتة في الشهر فإننا سنكون سعداء.  

 أما الآن, فإننا نبيع 500 قطعة على الأقل كل صباح".  ويعمل في شركة بروك ودوجه 25 عاملا وبلغ حجم مبيعاتهم العام الماضي مليون يورو.  وهذه التشكيلات الفريدة من الشيكولاتة متاحة الآن أيضا في الولايات المتحدة وهما  يخططان الآن لتوسيع نشاطهما ليمتد إلى بريطانيا وفرنسا. غالبية زبائنهما من الإناث  ممن تتراوح أعمارهن بين 19 و39 عاما.  

 بيد أن الفكرة الاساسية من هذا النظام المرن الذي  يسمح بخلط مواد خام من شتى الانواع ليست بجديدة. فمصطلح تقديم منتج بناء على طلب  الجماهير صارشائعا منذ زمن طويل في عالم الاعمال مثل شركتي نايك وبوما. فعلى مدى  سنين تسمح هاتان الشركتان لصناعة الأدوات الرياضية للزبائن بتصميم وشراء منتجاتهما  عن طريق الانترنت. وبحسب تقديرات البروفيسور فرانك بيللربجامعة آخن هناك نحو 600  شركة تطرح منتجات بناء على طلب الجماهير في ألمانيا.  

 ومع ذلك هناك شركات تقاوم هذا الاتجاه مثل شركة كاندي  ميكس حيث يقدم صاحبها ساشا فينه لزبائنه أكياسا تحتوي فقط على جيلي الاطفال ذي  اللون الاحمر أو الابيض أو لون آخر.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم |~
والله ان الاخبآر اليوم حلووة وآجد
عطتني افكآر ..تدري كيف ..؟
أول شي اذا ما سووا لينا برنامج أبتسم حالنا حال الاحساء عشان  تتحسن الحاله النفسية والا بحرق المقصف <<والله خوش ناس هذول الا حرقوا مقصفهم 
وبقفل ع المديرة وباهددها ياتعطيني يوم زيادة ع الخميس والجمعة اجازة والآ ..<<عجبتها سالفة الغياب 
وو.... مانبغى أختبارات ..! 
وو... أتخرج وكل شي ..أبغى اشوف العالم واطلع و....... !! 
الناس ماتعيش في مدارس ..:@

..شموع ..:d
يسسسسلمو ألف 
ننتظر بقاآيا الاخبار

----------


## ليلاس

* تسلم يمناكــمـ ع المجهود الطيب ..*

*الله يعطيكــمـ العاافية يا رب ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..نشرتكمــ المتميزة ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يفارق الحياة خلال مشاركته في حفل زفاف


انقلبت فرحة الاحتفال بزفاف شاب سعودي إلى مأساة، بعد  أن سقط أحد المدعوين في منتصف العقد الرابع من عمره مغشياً عليه بشكل مفاجئ، وهو  يؤدي رقصة فولكلوري شعبية مع آخرين، ليتم نقله بصورة عاجلة إلى المركز الصحي  القريب، حيث أعلن الأطباء أنه فارق الحياة قبل وصوله إلى مقر المركز . واكد عدد من  حضور الحفل: "أن المواطن الأربعيني لم يكن يعاني من أي أمراض خطيرة أو مزمنة" ،  بينما كان ينهمك في مشاركة المدعوين الاحتفال، وفيما كانت تسيطر عليه فرحة كبيرة  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قرني خروف توقف شاباً في شرطة الدمام



أحالت شرطة الدمام حدثا يبلغ من العمر 16 عاماً بعد القبض على (قرني) خروف في  سيارته. 

وتعود تفاصيل القضية الى أنه عندما استوقفت دورية أمنية الشاب وهو  يقود سيارته في غرب الدمام وعند تفتيش مركبته عثر على ( القرنين ) وتم التحفظ  عليهما لاشتباه رجل الأمن في أن يكون قد عبأ مادة ممنوعة داخل ( القرنين ) وتمت  إحالة الحدث لدار الملاحظة الاجتماعية بالدمام للتحقيق معه ومعرفة أسباب احتفاظه  بالقرنين ولماذا يحتفظ بهما في سيارته وقد اتضح من خلال التحقيقات مع الحدث أنه حصل  عليها من أحد الأسواق بحفر الباطن ولا يوجد سبب معين للاحتفاظ بهما وأطلق سراحه وتم  التحفظ على (القرنين).

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عشريني يقتحم منزلاً ويحاول اغتصاب امرأة في غرفة نومها

تحقق شرطة الخبر في قضية محاولة اغتصاب امرأة مطلقة في غرفة نومها من قبل شاب  عشريني .

وتعود تفاصيل القضية لتلقي عمليات الشرطة بلاغا من شاب ثلاثيني  يفيد بأنه قبض على شاب داخل منزله بعد أن سمع صراخ شقيقته في وقت متأخر وعند خروجه  من غرفته وجد الشاب يحاول الهرب من الباب الرئيسي للشقة وهو يحمل في يده سكيناً  وبعد عودته للاطمئنان على شقيقته وجدها في حالة سيئة بعد أن تعرضت لبعض الإصابات  جراء محاولة الاغتصاب التي تعرضت لها وقد أفادت المرأة في التحقيقات بأنها كانت  نائمة في غرفتها ولما شعرت بأن هناك شخصا يحاول لمس جسدها وفي يده سكين فصرخت ولاذ  هو بالفرار وقام شقيقها بالإمساك به واستدعاء الشرطة ،تم إيقاف الجاني للتحقيق معه  ومعرفة ملابسات القضية .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مقترح بإلزام المطاعم ومقدمي الوجبات السريعة بتقديم العصائر
جهات حكومية تدرس منع المشروبات الغازية في الأماكن العامة

تعكف عدة جهات حكومية على إعداد مسودة لتبني مقترح رسمي حول إمكانية حظر بيع المشروبات الغازية بالأماكن العامة والخاصة ومحلات تواجد الأطفال و الدوائر الحكومية.
ويشمل المشروع المقترح إلزام المطاعم ومقدمي الوجبات السريعة بتقديم العصائر الطبيعية (إجبارياً) بدلاً من المشروبات الغازية.
ويتناول المشروع تكثيف برامج التوعية الصحية والغذائية حيال أثار المشروبات الغازية في جميع القطاعات الصحية الحكومية والخاصة مع تعزيز الجهود المبذولة لمنع بيعها في هذه المرافق. 
وتأتي هذه التحركات الحكومية على خلفية فرض الصحة الأمريكية ضرائب على منتجات المشروبات الغازية .
من جانبه قال الدكتور عبدالرحمن القحطاني خبير تعزيز الصحة مستشار منظمة الصحة العالمية "تطبق أكثر من 25 ولاية أمريكية أحد أنظمة الضرائب على المشروبات السكرية (وعلى قائمتها الغازية منها)، وتقدر العائدات السنوية لتلك الضرائب بما يقارب مليار دولار سنويا. كما تشير التقديرات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن وضع ضريبة بمقدار سنت واحد لكل 12 أونصة من المشروبات السكرية يمكن أن يصنع عوائد تقارب 1.5 مليار دولار سنويا، وتصل إلى أكثر من 16 مليار دولار سنويا في حال رفع الضريبة إلى سنت واحد لكل أونصة" .
</i></b></i>

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانووو ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

يااعمري الحلوو هو وجودك  :weird:  بس مو كأنك متشيطنه حبتين 

خبري بك هااديه  :toung:  اخاف لاتكون سرت عدوى النحاسه ولتشيطن






> عطتني افكآر ..تدري كيف ..؟
>  أول شي اذا ما سووا لينا برنامج أبتسم حالنا حال الاحساء عشان تتحسن الحاله النفسية والا بحرق المقصف <<والله خوش ناس هذول الا حرقوا مقصفهم



 :deh:  ههههههههههه يقطع شيطانك اشهالأفكاار ههههههه





> وبقفل ع المديرة وباهددها ياتعطيني يوم زيادة ع الخميس والجمعة اجازة والآ ..<<عجبتها سالفة الغياب 
>  وو.... مانبغى أختبارات ..! 
>  وو... أتخرج وكل شي ..أبغى اشوف العالم واطلع و....... !! 
>  الناس ماتعيش في مدارس ..:@



المديره ما بيدينها لاحل ولاربط الاجازه حلها وربطها بيدين وزير التعليم  :blink:  يبي له من يختطفه

ونحجز له تذكره لذاك  الفيلم المرعب مووت اللي كتب عنه ابو طارق  :bigsmile: 

نربطه هناك ونخليه يشاهده لين يموت أو يخضع لطلباتك ويزيد الاجازه الاسبوعيه  :yarr: << خطط اجراميه
 :weird:  تعالي اشسالفتك مع الغياب هاا   :rocket: 

خلاااص بطلي غياب وداومي عدل علشان تخلصي وتفتكي  :rose: 

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويوفقك لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يسلمك حبيبتي ويعافيك

ما ننحرم من متابعتك وحضورك الغالي ياارب

يوفقك ربي ويحفظك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..





> مقترح بإلزام المطاعم ومقدمي الوجبات السريعة بتقديم العصائر
>  جهات حكومية تدرس منع المشروبات الغازية في الأماكن العامة



 :bigsmile:  هي فكره حلووه  بس تتوقعي يقدروا هنا يطبقوا هالاقتراح ..؟؟

مااا أظن  لأن في هالحاله رح يكون آل القصيبي من المغضوب عليهم  :toung:  وبالتالي هم رح يغضبوا على الحكومه

والا ثنين ما يستغنوا عن بعض  :bigsmile:  لهذا اقول ما اظن يطبقوه .

حبيبة ألبي تدووم هالجهود ياارب

بس ترى يمدحون الكرماء  :bleh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أحدهم يحمل مسدساً والآخر سلاحاً أبيض
 مجهولون يشهرون السلاح في وجه مسافر وابنه بوادي الدواسر

 

 أشهر ثلاثة أشخاص مجهولون السلاح في وجه مواطن وابنه بالقرب من الطريق العام للمدخل  الشرقي لمحافظة وادي الدواسر.
 وأبلغ المواطن شرطة وادي الدواسر أنه كان مسافراً بصحبة ابنه وتوقفا ليلاً  بعيداً عن الطريق العام للمدخل الشرقي للمحافظة بحثاً عن منطقة هادئة للنوم إلا  أنهما تفاجآ قبيل الفجر بثلاثة أشخاص يشهرون السلاح في وجهيهما.  
 وقالت مصادر مطلعه  أن أحد الأشخاص كان يحمل مسدساً  والآخر سلاحاً أبيض وأنهم قاموا بتهديد الرجل وابنه لبعض  الوقت ثم لاذوا بالفرار  إلى جهة غير معروفة دون إطلاق النار أو إصابة أحدهما.
 وأوضحت الصادر ذاتها  أن شرطة وادي الدواسر تجاوبت مع البلاغ من المواطن وقامت  بعملية مسح للمنطقة ولا يزال البحث جارياً عن الجناة.

هه  :noworry:  اذا ف مناطق عمرانيه ووسط المدن وفي عز النهار وهم يهاجموا ويسرقوا ويقتلوا

مارح يكون غريب  اللي صار لهالمسافر وابنه 

خلاااص انعدم الامان بالبلد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فلم رقص ممرضات يثير الجدل في احدى مستشفيات بالسعــودية

 

انتفضت ادارة مستشفى سعودى بترك جميع اعبائها 
ومشاكلها الاخرى للتحقيق بحدث جلل  اصاب سمعة مستشفاهم 

والسبب وصول فيديو الى الادارة يتضمن رقص  لطالبات
تمريض ومختبر باحد الاقسام ومعنون باسم مستشفاهم

مما جعل الادارة  تترك كل مشاكلها لتهب هبة رجل واحد وتأمر بتكوين لجنة تحقيق مستعجله 
كعادتها فى  تكوين لجان تحقيق عند حدوث اى خطأ طبى اوتقصير مع مريض 

وبعد تمحيص وتدقيق  صرح معالى مدير المستشفى الحريص 
أن اللجنة التى وكل إليها التحقيق تأكدت من عدم  تصوير المقطع في المستشفى 
وموضحا أن قرار اللجنة جاء على إثر التثبت من اختلاف  لون طلاء الممرات والجدران التي ظهرت في المقطع المثير للجدل.

واضاف: إن  مساحة الممرات التي بدت في المقطع أكبر سعة من ممرات المستشفى 
ومؤكدا عدم وجود  أدلة تثبت سلامة موقف ممرضات المستشفى.

وبهذا التصريح اثبت مدير المستشفى  براءة مستشفاه
وعلى كل مدير مستشفى بالمملكة اثبات برائتة بالتدقيق فى الوان  الممرات الواردة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قطر تعلن اعتزامها إنشاء أول محطة نووية بفريق وطني



كشف مسؤول رفيع في الحكومة القطرية عن عزم بلاده إنشاء أول محطة نووية للأغراض  السلمية، من خلال فريق وطني يشرف عليه وزير البيئة، ويضم ممثلين من المؤسسة العامة  القطرية للكهرباء والماء "كهرماء" ومؤسسة قطر للبترول ومؤسسة قطر للعلوم وجامعة قطر  ووزارة الداخلية والدفاع.

وأكد مدير إدارة الوقاية من الإشعاع والمواد  الكيماوية في وزارة البيئة، راشد أحمد راشد الكواري، أن قطر خالية تماماً من أي  "أجسام إشعاعية غريبة"، بحسب وصفه، مشيراً إلى وجود ضوابط صارمة تتماشى مع المعايير  الدولية، لمنع أي تسرب إشعاعي.

إلا أن المسؤول بوزارة البيئة القطرية اعترف،  بحسب ما نقلت صحيفة "الراية" الخميس، بوجود ما أسماها "مخالفات" لاشتراطات السلامة  الإشعاعية، واعتبر أن معظم هذه المخالفات "بسبب الجهل بالنظام أو القانون، أو  بقواعد أو اشتراطات السلامة."

من ناحية أخرى، أكدت أستاذة الفيزياء النووية  بجامعة قطر، الدكتورة إلهام القرضاوي، في تصريحات على هامش مشاركتها في ورشة عمل  حول "رصد الإشعاع البحري في قطر"، وجود تعاون بين قطر والوكالة الدولية للطاقة  الذرية في العديد من المشاريع وعلى عدة مستويات.

وأشارت القرضاوي، في  التصريحات التي نقلتها صحيفة "الشرق"، إلى وجود مشاريع وطنية في العديد من المجالات  منها البيئة البحرية والزراعة والصحة وتحلية المياه.

كما أشارت إلى التعاون  في مشروعات أخرى على المستوى الإقليمي، بين دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي والوكالة  الدولية للطاقة الذرية، مثل مشروع لإنشاء مركز تدريب إقليمي، ومشروع لدراسة السلامة  والأمان، ومشروع دراسة جدوى لإنشاء محطات نووية.


ورداً على سؤال حول  إمكانية إقامة قطر لمحطات طاقة نووية للاستخدام السلمي، قالت إن مشروع دراسة الجدوى  ليس لإقامة محطات نووية، ولكن لدراسة الاحتياجات إلى الكهرباء والإمكانيات  الموجودة، وما المطلوب لإنشاء محطة نووية.

وأضافت القرضاوي أنه سيتم بعد  ثلاث سنوات وضع توصيات حول مدى الحاجة لإنشاء محطات نووية، والخطوات اللازمة لإقامة  مثل هذه المحطات.

----------


## نبراس،،،

كل الشكر للمراسلين الطيبين
 على هذا المجهود 
اتمنى لكم مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يتوسطون في دبي للتستر على اسرائيل




في طريقه الى باريس توقف ملك الاردن في دبي

ونقلته طائره هيلوكوتر الى قصر حاكم دبي 

هذه المره كان الملك يتحدث بإسم أعمامه الاسرائيليين

طالبا من دبي تخفيف اللعب وعدم الاشارة الى تورط الكيان المحتل

رسميا في عملية اغتيال المبحوح لكن حتكم دبي رفض الطلب الاردني

ووافق فقط على تخفيف الاتهام الموجه الى احد اصدقاء الملك من رجال السلطه الفلسطينيه

الامنيين وحصر الاتهام برجلين كانا يعملان في احدى الشركات التابعه له في الشارقه

وكشف للملك الاردني عن اسماء عن اسماء وصور متهمين آخرين تم الاعلان اليوم عنهم

مؤكدا تورط بنك امريكي في اصدار بطاقات ائتمان للقتله مما يعني ان القضاء الامريكي قد يصبح ساحة

لملاحقة اسرائيل فيما لو رفعت دبي دعوى قضائيه امام المحاكم الفيدراليه الامريكيه .


والزياره الثانيه أو الوساطه الثانيه  :noworry:  كانت لأمير قطر




معلومات يؤكد أن الزيارة القطرية التي تجاهلت العاصمة السياسية أبوظبي ذهاباً  وإياباً، وحطت رحالها مباشرة في دبي واتجهت إلى قصر زعبيل في ضيافة الشيخ محمد بن  راشد آل مكتوم كانت ذات أهداف واضحة لها علاقة باغتيال القيادي في حماس محمود  المبحوح.
 
الامير القطري بحسب مصادر مطلعه أدهش  مستقبليه بطلبات وعروض تتضمن التالي:

رجاء وإلحاح من قبل قطر أن يتوقف مسلسل كشف  حقائق قضية اغتيال المبحوح وعدم تصعيد القضية قضائياً وإعلامياً. طلبه هذا مدعوم  برغبة إسرائيلية في محاولة للحد من الخسائر التي قد تطيح بقيادات "عبرية" كثيرة  جراء هذه العملية التي هزت العالم إعلامياً وسياسياً عبر اكتشافها رغم تعقيدها، ثم  تتالي المعلومات من خلال سلسلة بيانات طالت دولاً وعواصم كثيرة في العالم مصحوبة  ببيانات بنكية وأرقام هواتف خلوية.

والمصادر أشارت إلى أنه نقل همساً أن حماس غير  مرتاحة أيضاً للتوسع في هذه القضية وترى في لفلفتها أفضل ممّا يتم تناوله إعلامياً  ودولياً. 

ثم لمح أمير قطر وربما قيل انه عرض بشكل مباشر  في دعم اقتصاد دبي ملمحاً أن لديه فوائض للقيام بهده المهمة الكبيرة في سعي  لاستغلال الأزمة التي جعلت من دبي مادة اقتصادية دسمة في وسائل الإعلام  العالمية.

ولا يعرف ما هو رد دبي على الطلب والعرض القطري  بشكل مباشر، من خلال زيارة أمير قطر القصيرة التي استقبله خلالها في مطار دبي  حاكمها الشيخ محمد بن راشد ولكنه لم يودعه على أرض المطار مثلما استقبله  فيه.

 إلا أن إعلان دبي الثاني قائمة أسماء إضافية،  أكد أنها ليست على استعداد لخسارة أمنها ووضعها العالمي اقتصادياً وسياحياً فضلاً  عن السياسي بالسكوت على هذه العملية، التي ينتظر معها أن تتكشف معلومات "مهمة"  ستطال الكثيرين، بحجمٍ ربما يفوق ديون دبي وحجم جرحها في أن تكون أرضها مسرحاً  لتصفية الحسابات المعقدة وهو الأمر الذي جعلها تنتفض وتستنفر كل مخزونها الأمني  سعياً لكشف ما يتعلق بخيوط حادثة الاغتيال أمام أنظار العالم.

ويقف على الباب طرف آخر مهم، وهي إيران التي  ورد اسمها في تفاصيل القضية المثيرة، سواء عبر بيانات الركاب حين أتى ذكر إعلان دبي  عن وجود اثنين من الجواسيس توجها نحو طهران، أو من خلال الزيارة القطرية المفاجئة  إليها، ما يعطي المتابع ربطاً بين الزيارتين السريعتين والمتقاربتين.

وتماماً كما توفرت  تفاصيل كثيرة في قضية  الجواسيس الذين يتنامى عددهم بحسب إعلانات وتسريبات دبي المتتالية، فإن المعلومات  الخاصة تقول إن الثمن المعروض لـ "لفلفة" القضية كبير ويفي بديون إمارة دبي التي  صارعت وحيدة أزمتها في وجه حيتان العالم، ولم تكن حينها قطر على استعداد للمبادرة  في حلها أو حتى المساعدة في ذلك بعد اجتماع جرى بينهما في لندن الصيف الماضي، على  العكس تماماً من الوضع بعد اغتيال المبحوح، حين طارت رسالة قطرية حملها سفير قطر  لدى الإمارات عبد الله العثمان إلى دبي بعد يومين من اجتماع "الشيخين في زعبيل دبي،  إذ دعت الرسالة بحسب وكالة الأنباء القطرية إلى أنها "تتصل بالعلاقات الأخوية  القائمة بين البلدين والوسائل الكفيلة بتنميتها".


فهل ستخضع دبي ممثله بحاكمها للترغيب تاره والترهيب اخرى أم ستمضي قدما لكشف حقيقة هذه الجريمه

امام انظار العالم وتكشف تورط رؤوس كبيره وتلوث ايادي غير متوقع مشاركتها  :noworry:  سننتظر مع المنتظرين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

تسلم خيي

الشكر لتواصلك ومتابعتك المستمره

تدووم لنا هالطله ياارب 

مووفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبيهة باهانة اسرائيل للسفير التركي.. 
 عمرو موسى اهان طارق الهاشمي عند استقباله  بالقاهرة

 

صعق الشارع العراقي على الاهانة التي وجهت لنائب رئيس الجمهورية العراقية طارق  الهاشمي.. بالقاهرة.. عندما اجبر عمر موسى المصري (بخطوات مدروسة) طارق الهاشمي على  بقاءه بدرجات اقل من السلم الخارجي لمبنى الجامعة العربية.. عند استقباله ومصافحته  وتصويره اعلاميا قبل دخولهم المبنى.. وعرضتها القنوات الفضائية ومنها قناة (الحرة  عراق).. .. فظهر الهاشمي بمستوى ادنى امام وزير خارجية مصر السابق عمرو موسى وامين  عام ما يسمى (الجامعة العربية) .. في وقت لا يجوز استقبال مسؤول رفيع المستوى  وظهورهم اعلاميا ووقوفه امام الاعلام والكاميرات والمصورين.. الا ان يكونون بمستوى  واحد بالوقوف مع مضيفيه .. 

ولم يكتفي عمرو موسى بذلك.. بل سارع عمرو موسى  على الصعود لمنصة المقابلات الصحفية .. تاركا طارق الهاشمي.. (كالولد المطيع)..  يقدم الابتسامات والانحناءات للموجودين بالقاعة.. ونجد عمرو موسى مستحقرا الهاشمي  .. بشكل كبير.. في وقت كان المفروض ان ينتظر عمرو موسى صعود الهاشمي ووقوفه بمكانه  بمنصة الصحفيين.. قبل ان يقف عمرو موسى بمكانه.. وهذه من ادبيات  الدوبلوماسية..


وهنا يطرح السؤال.. هل لدى سياسيي العراق الجديد  والبرلمان والحكومة العراقية وجبهة التوافق التي كان الهاشمي عضوا فيها.. والقائمة  العراقية التي الهاشمي مرشح عنها.. كرامة بل ذرة غيرة.. لينددون بذلك ويطالبون  باعتذار رسمي من مصر وما يسمى الجامعة العربية.. عن ما فعله عمرو موسى المصري  متقصداً من اهانة واذلال نائب رئيس الجمهورية العراقية.. وبالتالي العراق كوطن..  

والغريب ان زيارة الهاشمي جاءت بعد ساعات (ملبيا) استدعاء حاكم مصر حسني  له.. التي قدمها كمال شاهين سفير مصر ببغداد (كدعوة) لنائب رئيس الجمهورية  العراقية.. وبشكل اثار الاستغراب من سرعة سفره.. والتي جاءت بعد زيارة اياد علاوي  للرياض والقاهرة.. ضمن طبخة اقليمية لم تخفيها الاجندات المجتمع بالقاهرة والتي  صرحت (بان اجتماعات الهاشمي مع المسؤولين المصريين هي حول الانتخابات النيابية)..  ولا نعلم ما دخل مصر بالشان العراقي.. وهل اجتمع المصريين ببغداد مع المسؤولين  العراقيين حول الانتخابات المصرية البرلمانية او الرئاسية مثلا ؟؟

علما مصر  تمثل راس الحربة لتوجيه ضربة استباقية ضد اطراف سياسي واثنية بالعراق.. وهذا ما جهر  به طارق الهاشمي نفسه عندما صرح عن ما اسماه (الفراغ الأمنى الذى سيحصل عند خروج  الأمريكان وتفعيل دور مصر فى حفظ الأمن فى العراق).. وهو انعكاس لتصريح مستشار  الرئيس المصري اسامة الباز عن (قوات مصرية للعراق)... وهذا يعكس ظاهرة ارتفاع  معدلات ذبح العوائل العراقية خاصة.. وتصاعد العنف الذي تشرف عليه المخابرات  الاقليمية وخاصة المخابرات المصرية التي لديها تاريخ اسود ودموي ضد اهل الرافدين..  .. قبل الانتخابات والذي سوف يستمر بعد الانسحاب الامريكي الوشيك.. لتبرير اجتياح  قوات عسكرية مصرية للعراق لتوجيه ضرباتها ضد القوى الوطنية العراقية..

مما  يفتح صفحة الكفاح المسلح الحقيقية ضد القوات المصرية الطامعة بالعراق وخاصة ان مصر  وقوى اخرى تجهر بان هدف مصر ايضا ارسال ملايين المصريين للعراق (بحجة العمالة) ضمن  مخطط للتلاعب الديمغرافي الاستيطاني.. أي سوف يكون هدف وجود القوات المصرية بالعراق  هدف توطيني شبيه بالجيش الاسرائيلي في فلسطين.. في حين القوات الامريكية هي قوات  اسقطت حكم البعث .. وسوف تنسحب من العراق.. وليس لها أي مشروع ديمغرافي بالعراق..  عكس المخطط المصري المدعوم اقليميا ذي النزعة الطائفية والعنصرية  الاستيطانية..والتي تريد استغلال التنوع المذهبي والقومي بالعراق لايجاذ ثغرة  لتمرير اجندات واطماع المصرين بارض الرافدين...

اااخص  :huh:  طحت من عيني ياعمرو موسى

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احمدي نجاد يغادر دمشق بعد بحث تهديدات الاحتلال  وتطورات المنطقة



غادر الرئيس الايراني محمود احمدي نجاد دمشق اليوم الجمعة، عائدا الى طهران بعد أن  انهى زيارة رسمية الى العاصمة السورية.

وكان في وداع احمدي نجاد على ارض  المطار وزير الخارجية السوري وليد الملعم.

وتميزت زيارة الرئيس الايراني الى  دمشق بعقد لقاء ثلاثي ضم احمدي نجاد ونظيره السوري بشار الاسد والامين العام لحزب  الله السيد حسن نصر الله، اضافة الى لقائه قيادات الفصائل  الفلسطينية.

وتناولت المحادثات التي جرت مساء امس الخميس، اخر التطورات في  المنطقة وتهديدات الاحتلال الاسرائيلي المتكررة للبنان وسوريا.

وجاء اللقاء  خلال مأدبة عشاء أقامها الاسد على شرف الرئيس احمدي نجاد بحضور أعضاء الوفدين  المرافقين، وعدد من المسؤولين السوريين.

واكد الرئيسان السوري والايراني على  متانة العلاقات الثنائية التي توجت بالتوقيع على اتفاق يقضي بالغاء تاشيرة الدخول  الى البلدين، معبرين بذلك عن رفض الدعوة التي وجهتها وزيرة الخارجية الاميركية  هيلاري كلينتون الى دمشق الاربعاء لكي تبدأ بالابتعاد في علاقتها عن  ايران.

وأوضحت محطة "المنار" ان الرئيس أحمدي نجاد بحث ايضا مع وفد عن قيادة  حزب الله آخر التطورات في المنطقة، والتهديدات الصهيونية المتکررة ضد لبنان  وسوريا.

وضم وفد قيادة حزب الله رئيس الهيئة الشرعية الشيخ محمد يزبك ورئيس  المجلس السياسي السيد ابراهيم أمين السيد والمعاون السياسي للأمين العام لحزب الله  حسين الخليل، فيما شارك في اللقاء عن الجانب الايراني وزير الخارجية منوتشهر متکي  والسفير الايراني في سوريا السيد أحمد الموسوي.

وفي السياق ذاته التقى  الرئيس أحمدي نجاد في مقر اقامته في قصر الشعب وفدا من الفصائل الفلسطينية في  مقدمتهم رئيس المکتب السياسي لحرکة حماس خالد مشعل.

وتطرق البحث خلال اللقاء  الى اهمية التنسيق القائم بين الفصائل الفلسطينية والجمهورية الاسلامية للتصدي  للتهديدات الصهيونية وللتعديات التي يمارسها على المقدسات والى رفع الظلم والحرمان  عن الشعب الفلسطيني.

وقال مشعل بعد اللقاء: "إن هذه الزيارة تأتي في اطار  توحيد الجهود لاطراف المقاومة والممانعة في المنطقة في مواجهة الغطرسة  الصهيونية".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بحثا ً عن لقمة العيش .. فنان سوري يفترش الرصيف منذ 19 عام



منذ 19 عاما والفنان التشكيلي طلال علمدار يقصد كل صباح هذا الرصيف الدمشقي ليعرض  فنه أمام المارة، لوحات على ورق كارتون يجسد بها الطبيعة والوجوه؛ وجوه مشاهير  وفنانين وأناس لا نعرفهم .يقول الفنان علمدار "الوجوه تعطي أشياء كثيرة، عندما ينظر  إليك شخص ترين أشياء كثيرة، تكتشفي واقع عالم نسيج، ومن شخص لشخص يختلف الحزين  والتعبان والمتشائم، الفرح السعيد والمعقد، كل واحد له تعبير معين وشخصية معينة  فدائما أكتشف عالما خاصا".
سلعته هي فنه الذي امتهنه منذ ثلاثين عاما ويعتاش  منه، فالفنان طلال ينتظر زبائنه على الرصيف ليرسم وجه من يرغب في عشر دقائق فقط  وبمبلغ بسيط لا يتجاوز 6 دولارات. لوحات تبقى مع أصحابها كتذكار لشخوصهم وللزمان  والمكان.
ويقول أحمد رزوق، سائح من الجزائر، إن هذه الظاهرة "موجودة فقط في  فرنسا وبعض الدول الأوروبية لكن أول مرة أراها في دولة عربية. شيء رائع لا يأخذ وقت  السائح عندما يتجول، يجلس يستريح عشرة دقائق ويأخذ لوحة أحلى تذكار من دمشق".رأس  مال طلال بسيط لا يتعدى قلم الفحم وألوان الباستيل وأطباق الكارتون، لكن حضوره ملفت  للمارة ولمحبي الفن الذين يجتمعون حوله بقصد الفرجة أو المتعة.
ويقول الفنان  السوري "أحب أن أرسم بهذه الطريقة التي أكون بها مع الناس مثلما تكونين على المسرح.  أحب أن يكون حولي الجمهور والناس. هذا يعطيني دافعا أكبر، فبمجرد أن أجلس في معرض  أشعر بأنني انعزلت وأنني مراقب أو مقيد، هنا في الطبيعة تشعرين بنفسك  مرتاحة".

الفنان علمدار يفضل الالتصاق بفنه، لذلك فهو يستمر بالرسم، وإن كان  على الرصيف ليشكل هو ورصيف المارة هذا ظاهرة جميلة في دمشق القديمة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*الرجال يفضّلونها بلا  ماكياج* 



يفضّل الرجالُ النساءَ ذوات المظهر الطبيعي على اللواتي يضعن الكثير من مستحضر  التجميل.
وذكرت صحيفة دايلي مايل أن دراسة أجرتها مؤسسة «سان إيف» لصناعة  مستحضرات التجميل بيّنت أن الرجال يفضلون المرأة ذات المظهر الطبيعي، وأن واحدا من  أصل 5 رجال يفضل أن تخفف شريكته الماكياج. وقال واحد من أصل عشرة أنه يفضل المرأة  التي لا تضع أي مكياج.
وظهر أن وضع الكثير من كريم الأساس المتشقق، وهو المظهر  المفضل لعارضة الازياء البريطانية الشهيرة كايتي برايس والمغنية الأميركية كريستينا  أغيليرا، والإكثار من وضع البودرة على الوجه، هما من أكثر الأمور المنفرة للرجل.  وتبين أيضا أن بقايا الماسكارا على العين إثر النوم بدون إزالة الماكياج ينفر الرجل  أيضاً.
واعترفت 12% من النساء بالإكثار من مستحضرات التجميل، في حين اعترف حوالى  نصف الرجال فقط انهم يملكون الشجاعة للطلب من شريكاتهم التخفيف من وضع  الماكياج.
واعترفت أربع من عشر نساء أنهن يضعن الماكياج دائماً قبل مغادرة  المنزل، في حين اعترف ثلثا النساء أنهن يضعن الماكياج على كامل وجههن عند ذهابهن  إلى العمل.
وقال المتحدث باسم «سان إيف» إن النساء يضعن الكثير من مستحضرات  التجميل بهدف تحسين مظهر بشرتهن بدل جذب الجنس الآخر، واشار إلى أنه في حال تمتعت  النساء بالثقة بالنفس فلن يحتجن الى الإكثار من مستحضرات التجميل.
وظهر أن  الرجال ينفرون من أحمر الشفاه على الاسنان والإكثار من البودرة وكريم الاساس السميك  والماسكارا المتجمعة على الأهداب واحمر الشفاه البراق وظلال العين الأزرق وغيرها.

----------


## مضراوي

تسلمين اختي ..
شمعة تحترق ..
ع المجهود الرائع ..
لآعدمناك ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إحباط انقلاب عسكري بتركيا*



فيما تردد عن محاولة انقلاب للإطاحة بالحكومة ،اعتقلت السلطات التركية اليوم الجمعة  ثمانية عشر ضابطا عسكريا للتحقيق معهم. وأوضحت صحيفة (حريت) التركية في موقعها  الإلكتروني أن 17 من أفراد هذه المجموعة هم ضباط مازالوا في الخدمة أما الآخر فمن  الضباط المتقاعدين. وأشارت إلى أن عمليات الاعتقال جرت في 13 مدينة تركية اليوم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مضرااوي ..

تسلم وتدووم خيي

ولاننحرم من متابعتك وحضورك

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## ابو طارق

قطر تعلن اعتزامها إنشاء أول محطة نووية بفريق وطني

*اين امريكا واوروبا  والاحتجاج* 

*((ام فقط على ايران ))*




*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*رجال ونعم الرجال* 



 





يتوسطون في دبي للتستر على اسرائيل




*فرخ البط  عوام * 

*ابن من هذا اليس ابن  الملك حسين  وانطووانيت غاردنر* 

*اذن لماذا الاستغراب  بدفاعه عن الاسرائيليين* 









شبيهة باهانة اسرائيل للسفير التركي.. 
عمرو موسى اهان طارق الهاشمي عند استقباله بالقاهرة




*للاسف  اصبح  اسمه* 

*أمرو  موشي* 


*تشكري  ابنتي على الاخبار الحلوة اليوم* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..

تسلم باباتي وتدووم لنا ياارب

اليوم الصفحه بدونك ولااا شي والله ما أجامل أشعر انو كل خبر ناقص بدون تواجدك

ياارب يخليك ولايحرمنا هالطله ياارب

ورده لفيض عطائك  :rose:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 11 و18 دقيقه مسائاًً:

درجة  الحراره /24مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 88  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 4 كم

----------

